# Heroes - BBC2 (No spoilers, even from bbc3, please!)



## thedailymail (Jul 24, 2007)

Seriously advise that those of you who missed this the first time round on Sci-Fi stay in tomorrow night.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 24, 2007)

Essential watching for anyone who likes escapist TV


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes. And stick with it - it gets a lot better/exciting


----------



## CJohn (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah I'm curious to see what all the fuss is about, although I do expect it to be a bit rubbish. We'll see...


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2007)

Do not expect:
Deep characters, Hole-free plot, Great acting
Expect:
Ridiculous scenarios, "That's so Cool" moments, Suspense, "wanna watch the next one NOW!" effect


----------



## Balbi (Jul 24, 2007)

Also expect:
Intensive desire to shout in japanese


----------



## Allan (Jul 24, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Also expect:
> Intensive desire to shout in japanese



So desu ne!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, the subtitles are great - putting next to the actual characters means you can read their faces.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, btw Allen, you're a  cunt.

Fuck you and your schoolboy behaviour.


----------



## Allan (Jul 24, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> Oh, btw Allen, you're a  cunt.
> 
> Fuck you and your schoolboy behaviour.



Eh? Oh yeah, my so-called "spoiler" about the dog!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 24, 2007)

What's a "so-called" spoiler you soppy cunt ?


"   "


----------



## Allan (Jul 24, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> What's a "so-called" spoiler you soppy cunt ?
> 
> 
> "   "



I joked that Mr.Muggles was really Linderman. Ok, so if that's not why I'm a cunt then what are you talking about? What schoolboy behaviour?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 25, 2007)

ummm long long thread here if youre interested 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=184941&highlight=heroes


----------



## Maggot (Jul 25, 2007)

So worth watching then?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes and it's just started.. shoo shoo.. go watch!


----------



## Allan (Jul 25, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> So worth watching then?



Just a bit, yeah.


----------



## CJohn (Jul 25, 2007)

Meh. Watched the first episode, can't really say I thought it was much good at all, didn't really hold my interest. The second ep is recording, so I may or may not give it another try - best not judge these things to early I suppose. Underwhelmed to say the least.


----------



## paolo (Jul 25, 2007)

Wasn't overly gripped, but maybe I need to see a bit more based on what Crispy said.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 25, 2007)

Quality.   

Thanks for that, will tune in next week for more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2007)

well I enjoyed it.  Have no idea what's going on though


----------



## Idaho (Jul 25, 2007)

Was watchable the second time round. Although I couldn't watch the second one cos Ms Idaho insists on watching Brothers and Sisters... don't ask...


----------



## Treebeak (Jul 25, 2007)

I watched about the last 10 episodes on download so was good to watch the beginning and understand the characters more. Also just got my flatmate hooked on it. Love it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 25, 2007)

I really enjoyed that, looking forward to next week


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2007)

I really enjoyed it. Would have enjoyed it even more if some selfish fucking surplus tiny-cocked wankers hadn't set off a load of explosively loud fireworks in the street halfway through, causing Mr K to dash outside looking for our two terrified cats and drop his brand new expensive phone on the scratchy pavement


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 25, 2007)

We're up to Episode 16 - I'm not usually a sci-fi fan but heroes is fab! I love Hiro and want to have his babies.


----------



## Winkybag (Jul 25, 2007)

I liked that too (Heroes, not the tiny-cocked firewirk wankers)
I shall tune in again


----------



## Idaho (Jul 25, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> We're up to Episode 16 - I'm not usually a sci-fi fan but heroes is fab! I love Hiro and want to have his babies.


Watching it today I realised that it works because of Hiro. Hiis character is what stops it being too poe-faced.


----------



## rollinder (Jul 25, 2007)

just watched it - I <3 Hiro 

offically hooked - feel like my brains melted keeping up with how the characters connected with each other.

so Hiro teleported himself further into the story than the other characters then went back at the end of the episode 

and is one of the students/test subjects of the taxi drivers dead genetist father who is the serial killer right?

eta: wht was the song in episode one?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah...I also like Nikki and her (so far) completely psychotic blood-drenched maniac alter ego. Being a kill-crazy mirror ghost is a wicked super power


----------



## rollinder (Jul 25, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Watching it today I realised that it works because of Hiro. Hiis character is what stops it being too poe-faced.



loved the the way he was trying to explain himself to his collegue & the cops by comparing himself to Star Trek, and doing the vulcan salute  </geek>


----------



## rollinder (Jul 25, 2007)

god I think I'm addicted allready - I want to watch more Heroes


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm watching every episode for _her_. Sweet. Fucking. Jesus. Have never seriously considered stalking before now...


----------



## Melinda (Jul 25, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Yeah...I also like Nikki and her (so far) completely psychotic blood-drenched maniac alter ego. Being a kill-crazy mirror ghost is a wicked super power


Im loving your appreciation for righteous anger as expressed by mindless, vengeful comical violence! First Die Hard, now Nikki! 

(Oh, she gets better!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2007)

yes, really liked it. It's not particularly well written, especially the narration, but it's intriguing alright and I want to find out what happens and how the characters develop


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2007)

Enjoyed that! Will be watching and can see myself getting hooked.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 25, 2007)

Am I the only one who didn't like it?

I thought the characters were all pretty undeveloped - apart from Nikki who seems a bit more spooky than the others.

The cheerleader (wolverine anyone? amazing ability to heal) who always has accidents like getting rugby tackled and her neck broken....

... the japanese guy was slightly interesting but it's a much used narrative in sci fi.

I tell you what, compare this to say, battlestar galactica and compare the craft of well written scripts, developed characters ... nah it seems to be from the Lost type of programmes.

pish


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 25, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> I tell you what, compare this to say, battlestar galactica and compare the craft of well written scripts, developed characters ... nah it seems to be from the Lost type of programmes.
> 
> pish


From the first episode you're wanting complex characters and multi-threaded plots with topical commentary (and need I add large dollops of sex) ?    

BSG never got onto the beeb and it started in 2003.  (even though I say BSG is by far superior...to just about anything on TV).

Anyway..that cheerleader is younger than Boomer, so up yours.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 26, 2007)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> From the first episode you're wanting complex characters and multi-threaded plots with topical commentary (and need I add large dollops of sex) ?
> 
> BSG never got onto the beeb and it started in 2003.  (even though I say BSG is by far superior...to just about anything on TV).
> 
> Anyway..that cheerleader is younger than Boomer, so up yours.



nah, just some characters that 'got' me that interested me.

this just wasn't it.

it seemed overhyped (have the BBC shelled out loads of money for it) and rather uninspiring.

I'll give it another couple of episodes though, at least charlie brooker in screenburn gave it a bit of a thumbs up so I'm hoping my faith will be rewarded ...

that cheerleader ... don't you think she's got a bit of an orange face? bit too much satsuma tan / grout-like foundation dontyathink?


----------



## AnMarie (Jul 26, 2007)

Thought it was a cheesy loada crap, dont think Ill bother with it again


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 26, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> ...it seemed overhyped (have the BBC shelled out loads of money for it) and rather uninspiring....
> 
> I'll give it another couple of episodes though, at least charlie brooker in screenburn gave it a bit of a thumbs up so I'm hoping my faith will be rewarded ...
> 
> that cheerleader ... don't you think she's got a bit of an orange face? bit too much satsuma tan / grout-like foundation dontyathink?



a) I didn't see any hype, just this thread so i watched it.   I'm sure I've flicked through it on cable before.

b) Charlie Brooker is back on??  I always bloody miss that

c) nah..she looks like Mena Suvari in American Beauty


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2007)

Dexter, Screen Burn is the column, Screen Wipe is the programme.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 26, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who didn't like it?
> 
> I thought the characters were all pretty undeveloped - apart from Nikki who seems a bit more spooky than the others.
> 
> ...



I thought it was very slow but hinted at good things to come, everyone I know that loves BSG loves this (and they mainly aint Lost fans either) so I figure I'll give a chance...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2007)

it's not bad...

i downloaded it all and watched it in a weekend...

unfortunatly i though a lot of it was kinda crap

but hiro and ando are fun ...  (if a little clichéd in places)

first time i have ever seen "dai pinch" translated as a swear word though

oh  and mr bennet  is cool 

pity peter sucks


----------



## vogonity (Jul 26, 2007)

I really enjoyed it. Hiro is


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 26, 2007)

For those that missed last night the 2 episodes are repeated slightly later on bbc2 tonight.

We're actually watching the entire thing again.   Bound to notice more things the second time round.


Also, I don't remember the first 4 or so episodes being fabulous. Some of the initial characters didn't hook me (and the bloke was worried it would be executed like lost) but it totally sorts it self out I thought.





			
				Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> pity peter sucks



yeah. He annoys me.


----------



## Santino (Jul 26, 2007)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> I'm watching every episode for _her_. Sweet. Fucking. Jesus. Have never seriously considered stalking before now...


I don't trust her at all. It was a little too convenient when she turned up to save the day.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 26, 2007)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> I'm watching every episode for _her_. Sweet. Fucking. Jesus. Have never seriously considered stalking before now...



Fuck I know!

She's like Audrey Tutu crossed with Summer from the OC.

and yes she's up to know good, but i wouldn't care!


----------



## beeboo (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm lack a must-watch TV show in my life at the moment, but I think this could fill the void. 

I also <3 Hiro, and mirror-killer woman definitely has the most gripping "power" so far.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 26, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Also, I don't remember the first 4 or so episodes being fabulous. Some of the initial characters didn't hook me (and the bloke was worried it would be executed like lost) but it totally sorts it self out I thought.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly!  Stick with it, starts a bit slow but gets really really good.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> I'm lack a must-watch TV show in my life at the moment



*cough* The Wire *cough*


----------



## sorearm (Jul 26, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> *cough* The Wire *cough*



Charlie Brooker is always saying the wire rocks, I'll have to d/l the feckers and watch 'em .. .unfortunately the gf doesn't really do cop shows, even though she has been slightly wavered by me insisting on watching The Shield (or "Mr Angry Testicle" as I call him)

Anyway I'll stick with Heroes and watch a few more episodes and see how it develops...


----------



## beeboo (Jul 26, 2007)

> *cough* The Wire *cough*



Not ANOTHER one on my back about The Wire 

I tried watching one episode, couldn't understand a word anyone said, then fell asleep about 10 minutes in. 

But it's a bit of a challenge now - I'm going to watch it dammit!

And anyway if I don't start watching it it's probably going to be grounds for divorce (or the other half is going to run off with Charlie Brooker or something).


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm just a Wire pusher 

You could always put the subtitles on if it's unclear, I think other people on here have done that. I've never found it that hard to understand personally, but my other half is always asking me what they're going on about.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 26, 2007)

Did they cut a scene from the first episode? I'm sure I remember a bit where Claire was having dinner with her family and she tells her mum about walking through fire, and her mum misinterprets it. It's the scene that introduces her brother and that stupid dog.

Maybe I was just out of the room at the time.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 26, 2007)

Doesnt that come in the next episode?
When Claire has more adventures with her platonic mate?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 26, 2007)

Nah, it was definitely right at the beginning because it foreshadowed the reveal of her father.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't remember which episode it was in, but i thought it was at least in the first two, been so long since watching them originally i can't remember.

_Might_ have had something to do with this but i doubt it, since that scene was still in there.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 26, 2007)

I remember the dog fromone scene in last nights eps, he licked Claires blood from the floor, but was that the only scene with the mum?  

Surely there would be no reason to cut it.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 26, 2007)

Just had a look at the iMDB forums and it turns out there were loads of short scenes, etc cut or shortened from the episodes shown over here last night (including the scene mentioned above).


----------



## Chuff (Jul 26, 2007)

Just finished the series two days ago wicked  slowly grows on you!

anyone can pick holes in something, its great suspense, really reminded me of saturday morning cinema where you get a recap of the last weeks episode with some extra details sometimes thrown in 

quality show roll on series two!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 26, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Just had a look at the iMDB forums and it turns out there were loads of short scenes, etc cut or shortened from the episodes shown over here last night (including the scene mentioned above).


Thats strange. Why was it done, for time?

I think that scene where claire tells her mother she walked through fire and her mother misunderstands, begins laying the ground work for their relationship.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 26, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Thats strange. Why was it done, for time?



I imagine that's the main thing, considering all the eps in the US ran to 42 or 43 mins (i think the pilot was even longer than that?) and being stuck in a 40 minute time slot by the BBC (which includes time for credits and short adverts for other BBC stuff either side) is the main problem.

Some of the other stuff i've noticed other people mentioning that i can remember first time round were shortening of conversations between Peter and Mohinda in the cab about evolution, some conversation between Hiro and Ando, etc.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 26, 2007)

Cutting scenes with Mohinder isnt sooo big a loss... 

Maybe someone could recommend it?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2007)

Fucksake, cutting scenes  - Just like they did with Rome.


----------



## Allan (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it would be quite interesting to re-edit all the individual storylines into their own single narratives. So you'd get one long story of Hiro and Ando from the start to the finale, then one long story of Peter, one long story of Niki, etc.

Towards the end I started to lose track of who had met whom, it's so inter-twining. I forgot that X hadn't met Y and so on.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 27, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> I think it would be quite interesting to re-edit all the individual storylines into their own single narratives. So you'd get one long story of Hiro and Ando from the start to the finale, then one long story of Peter, one long story of Niki, etc.
> 
> Towards the end I started to lose track of who had met whom, it's so inter-twining. I forgot that X hadn't met Y and so on.



I think that would be bloody boring. Just d/l the episodes and watch them two or three at a time - no cuts, no confusion.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2007)

It seems like a BBC thing. There are many ways of filling slots, and cutting scenes is the last resort usually. I've no idea why the Beeb would do this, but TV companies make bad decisions all the time. I recently watched a bowdlerized version of Robocop that ITV did which is quite unbelievable in hindsight.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 27, 2007)

Was that the one where "Fuck you! Fuck you!" was unconvincingly dubbed to "Why me? Why me?"


----------



## Augie March (Jul 27, 2007)

For anyone still not sure whether not to still stay watching this, I urge you to stick until the end of the 4th episode.

It was at that point, that the show completely hooked me in.


----------



## Mation (Jul 27, 2007)

Saw this. LOVED it!  

My first night in watching telly, literally for years, and we happened to catch it.  

No spoilers, please, from those of you who've seen it (or not without huge spoiler warnings). I hadn't heard of it till last night..


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Was that the one where "Fuck you! Fuck you!" was unconvincingly dubbed to "Why me? Why me?"


http://youtube.com/watch?v=MFhDLt5WT3c


----------



## Maggot (Jul 27, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> I imagine that's the main thing, considering all the eps in the US ran to 42 or 43 mins (i think the pilot was even longer than that?) and being stuck in a 40 minute time slot by the BBC (which includes time for credits and short adverts for other BBC stuff either side) is the main problem.


That's just ridiculous. Why can't they give it a 45 minute slot and leave it alone?


----------



## elevendayempire (Jul 27, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=MFhDLt5WT3c


  

I love this version.

SG


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 27, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=MFhDLt5WT3c



Ah, memories!

'bumbler'


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 28, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> That's just ridiculous. Why can't they give it a 45 minute slot and leave it alone?



Because the brass have already demonstrated that they consider trailers for _Jekyll_ to be the corporation's most important output. If they cut Tony Blair's speech, there's not much hope for poor Heroes.


----------



## wishface (Jul 28, 2007)

I've seen that scene so i know it exists, but i haven't watched the bbc showing. they always hack things up.


----------



## wishface (Jul 28, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It seems like a BBC thing. There are many ways of filling slots, and cutting scenes is the last resort usually. I've no idea why the Beeb would do this, but TV companies make bad decisions all the time. I recently watched a bowdlerized version of Robocop that ITV did which is quite unbelievable in hindsight.


you muddy funster!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2007)

Just finished watching the second episode, good stuff! Loved the ending, quit like the music they use too...this officially has my attention as one to watch now.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 30, 2007)

I like the deathwish cheerleader but what's her stepdad about?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> I like the deathwish cheerleader but what's her stepdad about?



Innit, 'breaks my heart'...was wondering if he's just reacting badly to her gift or if he's part of something else? I'm sure some spoiler whore would love to clear that one up!


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Innit, 'breaks my heart'...was wondering if he's just reacting badly to her gift or if he's part of something else? I'm sure some spoiler whore would love to clear that one up!


Wouldn't they just


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2007)

They'd better leave this thread spoiler free


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 30, 2007)

Quite - I shall be most upset with anyone who posts spoilers here


----------



## Balbi (Jul 30, 2007)

It was Verbal Kint


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 30, 2007)

Balbi is not really called Balbi


----------



## Winkybag (Jul 30, 2007)

I think Balbi's sister probably has special powers....


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2007)

We want pics of Balbi's sister again


----------



## Winkybag (Jul 30, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> We want pics of Balbi's sister again


I think she's rescuing someone in need, using her phenomenal skills in matching her pretty dress with a very tasteful cardigan...


----------



## zenie (Jul 31, 2007)

Watched this on sunday - brilliant telly


----------



## zenie (Jul 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Innit, 'breaks my heart'...was wondering if he's just reacting badly to her gift or if he's part of something else? I'm sure some spoiler whore would love to clear that one up!



*speculative spoiler*

She's adopted, her Dad knew exactly *what* he was adopting when he got her (bad terminology but YKWIM) he was the one in the cab who knew that guys Dad who is the doctor responsible for all of this wasn't he?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> *speculative spoiler*
> 
> She's adopted, her Dad knew exactly *what* he was adopting when he got her (bad terminology but YKWIM) he was the one in the cab who knew that guys Dad who is the doctor responsible for all of this wasn't he?



OI!


----------



## zenie (Jul 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> OI!



I have no idea if it's true or not?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> I have no idea if it's true or not?



Yeah but still...OI!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2007)

Zenie piss off


----------



## zenie (Jul 31, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Zenie piss off



sorry


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2007)

Got a good mind to make you miss playtime in the sun and write lines missy....

"I am wicked but I will not do that again on this thread!"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2007)

e2a, just read other post...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> *speculative spoiler*
> 
> She's adopted, her Dad knew exactly *what* he was adopting when he got her (bad terminology but YKWIM) he was the one in the cab who knew that guys Dad who is the doctor responsible for all of this wasn't he?


That's not speculative at all - that's what's shown in the first two episodes - so no spoiler


----------



## zenie (Jul 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's not speculative at all - that's what's shown in the first two episodes - so no spoiler




 

Take it back then Strumpet


----------



## MooChild (Jul 31, 2007)

This is really rather good, i been watching it today, up to episode 11 now


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 31, 2007)

It's shameless how Five are trailing their Wednesday 9pm showing of Hudson Hawk with exactly the same song as the Beeb used for Heroes


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2007)

Well zenie seeing as you thought it was a possible spoiler....which makes you still a bit nawty.....*thinks* ok you don't have to write out lines then


----------



## Allan (Jul 31, 2007)

Mr.Muggles, I tells ye! Mr.Mugglessss!!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2007)

Er that was quite some ending! Turning over the BBC3 to watch episode 4 in 15 minutes!


----------



## rollinder (Aug 2, 2007)

few no spoilers
*makes a mental not to avoid this thread until Friday*
watched part two of Waking the dead instead - wish I hadn't now pretty grim complete with torture porn & police brutality


----------



## sorearm (Aug 2, 2007)

well I thought episodes 3+4 had more interest in them, Hiro character is becoming much more interesting. The interplay between him and his mate are quite funny, liked the Vegas bit he he

... and that scary black guy who has some sort of mental damping field ...


----------



## MooChild (Aug 2, 2007)

I watched the whole first season over the past few days, its great, i really want to see season 2 now


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2007)

Season 2 coming in september 
There's going to be Heroes:Origins as well, which will come after season 2, and will be a series of standalone episodes, concentrating on one new character each. Then the viewers get to vote which one they want to see more of in season 3. One of them's being directed by Kevin Smith.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 2, 2007)

It's still a shameless X-men rip off though isn't it?


----------



## Ranu (Aug 2, 2007)

X-men yes, Shameless not so much...


----------



## Sunray (Aug 2, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Season 2 coming in september
> There's going to be Heroes:Origins as well, which will come after season 2, and will be a series of standalone episodes, concentrating on one new character each. Then the viewers get to vote which one they want to see more of in season 3. One of them's being directed by Kevin Smith.



Next month September??  Whoo


----------



## Sunray (Aug 2, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> It's still a shameless X-men rip off though isn't it?



Its got overtones of the xmen, but thats about as far as it goes.


----------



## zenie (Aug 2, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> few no spoilers
> *makes a mental not to avoid this thread until Friday*
> watched part two of Waking the dead instead - wish I hadn't now pretty grim complete with *torture porn & police brutality *



shit I wish I'd watched that now!!

Last night's was wicked - proper getting hooked.

I'm  looking at freeview boxes today


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Next month September??  Whoo



Will it be on the beeb or sci-fi channel again? I don't want it to be edited


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Will it be on the beeb or sci-fi channel again? I don't want it to be edited


for download on the net right after it's been broadcast in USA.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure someone reliable told me the bbc have the second series. We had a conversation about how they're going to show the first series in time for sept (guess two episodes a week works). 

Don't shoot me if I'm wrong! I'll find sources later. 


Yeah, think we'll be downloading it. I'm not liking the editing either.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 2, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Will it be on the beeb or sci-fi channel again? I don't want it to be edited


Was Episode 3 edited?  Cos they only allowed 40 mins for Eps 1 and 2, yet Ep 3 had 45 mins.


----------



## zenie (Aug 2, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure someone reliable told me the bbc have the second series. We had a conversation about how they're going to show the first series in time for sept (guess two episodes a week works).



when's the second one on for this week then?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 2, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> when's the second one on for this week then?



Not a double bill last night? That'd explain why my sister rang me when I thought she should've been watching heroes.   

Probably best to ignore me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> It's still a shameless X-men rip off though isn't it?



Xmen, Watchmen, etc...tbh not really hung up on its oh so obvious inspirations because it is bloody good!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> well I thought episodes 3+4 had more interest in them, Hiro character is becoming much more interesting. The interplay between him and his mate are quite funny, liked the Vegas bit he he
> 
> ... and that scary black guy who has some sort of mental damping field ...



Hiro is excellent that bit in ep 4 (*SPOILER for those without digital/freeview*) when he turned up dressed in black, speaking perfect English with a cool looking sword on his back was brilliant!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Season 2 coming in september
> There's going to be Heroes:Origins as well, which will come after season 2, and will be a series of standalone episodes, concentrating on one new character each. Then the viewers get to vote which one they want to see more of in season 3. One of them's being directed by Kevin Smith.



Haha I was waiting to hear about Kevin Smith directing one, he's like the Michael Moore of geek cool!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2007)

i think future hiro  isn't  half as good as normal hiro


----------



## rollinder (Aug 3, 2007)

that ending 

(spoiler) attempted? rape, murder and waking up mid autopsy with her guts cut open


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i think future hiro  isn't  half as good as normal hiro



Well I haven't seen enough of future Hiro to judge but he looked fucking cool!


----------



## Melinda (Aug 3, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> that ending
> 
> (spoiler) attempted? rape, murder and waking up mid autopsy with her guts cut open


Yeah. That really disturbed me when I saw it. I do understand the X men comparisons, but this show can be real dark.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> that ending
> 
> (spoiler) attempted? rape, murder and waking up mid autopsy with her guts cut open


We can do spoilers on this thread after the terrestrial showing surely?


----------



## Balbi (Aug 3, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i think future hiro  isn't  half as good as normal hiro



They are one and the same  Start thinking in time space terms


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2007)

The time travel is handled rather badly in this, I thought - given what Hiro can do.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 3, 2007)

future Hiro looked well cool, slicked back hair, confident (a touch of the matrix being taken here?  )

... and a big bad ass katana on his back (although rather difficult to use practically, but looks good!), lets see some sword play eh?  

yeah, the autopsy waking-up bit was quite a laugh.

my opinions are changing on this series, I'll stick with it, hope it doesn't pan out like Lost but it will be worth downloading season 2 if it keeps it up!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2007)

It's nothing like lost - there's a proper plot, with a proper conclusion.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> future Hiro looked well cool, slicked back hair, confident (a touch of the matrix being taken here?  )
> 
> ... and a big bad ass katana on his back (although rather difficult to use practically, but looks good!), lets see some sword play eh?



 

Yup!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> future Hiro looked well cool, slicked back hair, confident (a touch of the matrix being taken here?  )
> 
> ... and a big bad ass katana on his back (although rather difficult to use practically, but looks good!), lets see some sword play eh?


Who's this future Hiro? He's no different. I can't remember seeing a sword either


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2007)

He's all cool and calm, with a little beard and a swish haircut. And he's got a badass sword


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't remember seeing that - we're talking about EP3 right? Where it ends with the cheerleader on the mortician's table?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2007)

Can't remember which episode - Peter's on the train with Mohinder and future Hiro comes to talk to him. Shit, we haven't just been Spoiling have we?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 3, 2007)

That was the end of episode 4, the one shown on BBC3 this week.

I think people need to be careful about spoilers on this thread - maybe modify the thread title crispy?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2007)

Ah. Sorry terrestrial viewers


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

We need three threads here - a BBC2 one, a BBC3 one and a satellite one!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

I would have watched the BBC3 episode but my cat pulled the plug out of the aerial and we missed the beginning, so will have to wait til next week


----------



## Balbi (Aug 3, 2007)

@ the accidental spoilers


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> That was the end of episode 4, the one shown on BBC3 this week.
> 
> I think people need to be careful about spoilers on this thread - maybe modify the thread title crispy?



Yep although I did put spoiler in bold on my post...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep although I did put spoiler in bold on my post...


Yours wasn't a spoiler though
ETA, oh no, that was Rollinder
Still, best keep them out altogether


----------



## Crispy (Aug 3, 2007)

The 'future hiro' thing is not really that massive a spoiler (what he has to say is more important) - but from now on, this thread's for bbc2 watchers only! bbc3 people, keep your mouth shut till next week, or start a thread of your own


----------



## zenie (Aug 3, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Still, best keep them out altogether




yes!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yours wasn't a spoiler though
> ETA, oh no, that was Rollinder
> Still, best keep them out altogether



It kinda was though, I was talking about ep 4 which BBC2 viewers might not have seen (hence me being cautious an adding the spoiler warning):




			
				Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Hiro is excellent that bit in ep 4 (*SPOILER for those without digital/freeview*) when he turned up dressed in black, speaking perfect English with a cool looking sword on his back was brilliant!


----------



## sorearm (Aug 3, 2007)

*zips mouth*!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2007)

See, you've just shown it again, you rotter


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 3, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> See, you've just shown it again, you rotter


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 3, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> yes!!



Innit  

*kicks Kid Eternity n growls at others*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 7, 2007)

I watched Episodes 19 and 20 last night, and can I say if you think the earlier episodes are good stuff, the story goes absolutely mental in the later ones. Its fantastic stuff!


----------



## zenie (Aug 7, 2007)

bump tonight


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2007)

I've already seen it, will be in a meeting anyway then switching on to watch ep 5 on BBC3. 

Wait a sec, it's not on tonight? Damn you zenie!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2007)

It's tomorrow night!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2007)

Tonight! And episode 5 for us lucky fuckers with freeview!!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking forward to it


----------



## rollinder (Aug 8, 2007)

don't like serious Hiro *stamp feet*


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 8, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Tonight! And episode 5 for us lucky fuckers with freeview!!


Just enough time to make a brew


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> don't like serious Hiro *stamp feet*


Heh I feel the same but damn........it's looking to be a great series imo.
Loved it tonight. Peter being the "spine" of the whole thing


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 8, 2007)

I love it but I'd love it more if it was a whole hour long, I always feel tantalised when it ends and feel cheated when the words "to be continued..." appear on the screen


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2007)

I know! 
A collective "aggghh" from this apartment tonight as those words appeared. It seems to go too quickly but that's a sign of enjoyment


----------



## sorearm (Aug 8, 2007)

good episode tonight, scary overtones with the mental field block black guy ... "hollow him out" ....   scary!

1 episode per week is NOT enough, I need 2 episodes per week!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 8, 2007)

download it and you can gorge yourself on 4 at a time. Mmmmmm


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2007)

Nooooooooooooo I kinda like the suspense and the wait too...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2007)

*covers mouth and tries not to post about ep 5*


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 8, 2007)

*glares at KE....*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 8, 2007)

It's very similar to episode 4 in that there are characters with superhero abilities in it.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2007)

smartypants


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 9, 2007)

Arghh! Anyone know where I can d/l Episode 22, or watch it online? I settled down to watch it last night only to realise I don't have it!


----------



## Melinda (Aug 9, 2007)

Try here:  http://www.tv-links.co.uk/listings/1/41


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> smartypants



 

Yep I even managed to slip a spoiler into that line but you wont get it until you see ep 5.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 9, 2007)

I prefer original Hiro too 

yattaaa!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2007)

*growls*    
As long as you don't spoil my viewing of this great series you'll be ok KE


----------



## sorearm (Aug 9, 2007)

*scowls at KE too*

... did anyone notice the convenient plot device though in episode 4 where Hiro was in the Diner and spotted mr flying man land ... he suddenly could speak English! Wow! That was convenient!


----------



## Melinda (Aug 9, 2007)

Flying man! \o/


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> *scowls at KE too*
> 
> ... did anyone notice the convenient plot device though in episode 4 where Hiro was in the Diner and spotted mr flying man land ... he suddenly could speak English! Wow! That was convenient!



That's because the Hiro of the future has obviously had to learn English while in the US and that makes sense rather than just being a convenient device.

I also strongly suspect that the superpower of the character you describe as "flying man" isn't actually flying from what has transpired before. His brother is the one who is the one who flies.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2007)

But that's not future hiro in the diner.
There have been two characters that have flown, which one do you mean?


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> But that's not future hiro in the diner.
> There have been two characters that have flown, which one do you mean?



Nathan Petrelli is the politician who flies. His younger brother is Peter who was only able to fly in the presence of his brother in a previous episode and he was the one who encountered future Hiro (the one who speaks English) at the end of episode 4. 

Having seen the X-Men films I have my suspicions as to what Peter's real superpower is.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> But that's not future hiro in the diner.
> There have been two characters that have flown, which one do you mean?



I may be wrong but I don't think the diner bit happens till episode 5 ( the bbc3 episode from last night)


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2007)

Ah right. I've seen the whole thing btw, and I don't remember Peter being anywhere near the diner.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 9, 2007)

Flying man! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2007)

Don't know about any diner. Remember, we are only discussing episodes on BBC 2 here and I also don't want to know anything about episode 5. 

I assume sorearm was talking about the end of episode 4.


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 9, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I assume sorearm was talking about the end of episode 4.



Nope I think sorearm described a bit in episode 5 by accident.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't believe that the BBC whould show the first apearance of future Hiro in the TRAILER!

That's one of the coolest bits of the series, and to show it in a trailer is just dumb!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2007)

The show afterwards said that Peter is the 'spine' of it all and that his powers are ......well I won't say as some may not have seen the behind the scenes/meet the cast prog. straight after it. 


*scowls at sorearm!*


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *scowls at sorearm!*




*joins the general scowling*


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2007)

How to avoid spoilers for TV programs:

Don't read about them on the internet.


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2007)

I was just kidding as the diner thing doesn't strike me as a massive spoiler, but it would be nice if people wouldn't post spoilers on a thread that says "no spoilers" in the title. Discussing episodes afterwards is part of the fun of watching a series for many of us.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2007)

What Reno said


----------



## Moggy (Aug 9, 2007)

Haven't bothered watching them all again on terrestrial, was just wondering (for those that have already seen the series) - after the cuts from the first two episodes, have there been any more since?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I was just kidding as the diner thing doesn't strike me as a massive spoiler, but it would be nice if people wouldn't post spoilers on a thread that says "no spoilers" in the title. Discussing episodes afterwards is part of the fun of watching a series for many of us.


Tricky when the show is one pisode ahead on another channel.


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Tricky when the show is one pisode ahead on another channel.



Might be an idea to use the previous Heroes thread or to start a BBC3 thread then.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 9, 2007)

*holds hands up in apology*

sorry! yes I was wittering on about BBC3 episode ..

*slaps forehead*

*looks at thread title again*

*shoots self*


----------



## g force (Aug 9, 2007)

One of the most interesting lines was Future Hiro on the train: "Sorry you look different without your scar"....man that's got to be some scar he's gonna get sometime soon!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 9, 2007)

g force said:
			
		

> One of the most interesting lines was Future Hiro on the train: "Sorry you look different without your scar"....man that's got to be some scar he's gonna get sometime soon!


In retrospect, that makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2007)

Lol sorearm....forgiven..this once


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> *holds hands up in apology*
> 
> sorry! yes I was wittering on about BBC3 episode ..
> 
> ...



   

And you were glowering at me??!!


----------



## rollinder (Aug 9, 2007)

did I imagine this in last nights episode (bbc2) or didn't  Peter himself suggest that he "can only do things when with others who can do things"


----------



## beeboo (Aug 9, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> did I imagine this in last nights episode (bbc2) or didn't  Peter himself suggest that he "can only do things when with others who can do things"



Nope, that is what he said


----------



## sorearm (Aug 9, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol sorearm....forgiven..this once


----------



## sorearm (Aug 9, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Nope, that is what he said



yeah just think of Rogue from Xmen.....


----------



## sorearm (Aug 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> And you were glowering at me??!!



*chucks flash nade at KE*

*gets knife ready*

*stabs KE*

*runs away*


----------



## souljacker (Aug 9, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> did I imagine this in last nights episode (bbc2) or didn't  Peter himself suggest that he "can only do things when with others who can do things"



Yep. That is his 'thing' innit?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> *chucks flash nade at KE*
> 
> *gets knife ready*
> 
> ...



*smiles while watching Sore attack the dummy that looks like KE*

*lines up cross hairs on his sniper rifle, headshot*

*BOOM*

Sit Down! Muthafukker!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Yep. That is his 'thing' innit?



Yep, he's an empath, his power is everyone else's. Which made me think if he faces the black guy can he use his power disabling ability to stop his power disabling ability?


----------



## sorearm (Aug 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> *smiles while watching Sore attack the dummy that looks like KE*
> 
> *lines up cross hairs on his sniper rifle, headshot*
> 
> ...



*cries*


----------



## beeboo (Aug 9, 2007)

> Yep, he's an empath, his power is everyone else's. Which made me think if he faces the black guy can he use his power disabling ability to stop his power disabling ability?



mindblowing maaan


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep, he's an empath, his power is everyone else's. Which made me think if he faces the black guy can he use his power disabling ability to stop his power disabling ability?



Yes exactly it! I ermm think   

Will be really interesting seeing how this character develops. How he uses his power.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 9, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> mindblowing maaan



 

I know! It gives me a headache every time I try to think about it!


----------



## stereotypical (Aug 10, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> yeah just think of Rogue from Xmen.....



Yeah thats deffo whats going on there


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 10, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep, he's an empath, his power is everyone else's.


So...he's a moocher?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2007)

DexterTCN said:
			
		

> So...he's a moocher?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 12, 2007)

We watched the last two episodes last night - great stuff! Can't wait until series two starts now, especially as I've just read that in one episode a character (don't want to post spoilers) comes to Cork to save the 'Black Donnellys'!


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 12, 2007)

Would be class if Peter took everyones abilities met the internet girl went psycho travelled back to the beginning of the series and started killing people setting the whole thing in motion but don't think so.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 14, 2007)

Watched the whole of S1 over the weekend...all the time thinking 'Why have I put this off so long, this is so full of Win it hurts'


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi. I'm a twat

<slight edit: editor>


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 14, 2007)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> I'm an idiot.



I know if this is right/wrong, but I'd recommend you take this down, as this is a *no-spoiler* thread.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2007)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> I...



That true? If so edit please.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 14, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That true? If so edit please.


I am really sorry for that last post. I didn't realise what it said about "no spoilers". Had I have realised, there would have been no way I would have said that I am a cunt.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 14, 2007)

HarrisonSlade, you really are a fuckwit. 

FWIW you're talking bollocks.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 14, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> HarrisonSlade, you really are a fuckwit.
> 
> FWIW you're talking bollocks.


I don't think I have been so bad though. At least I didn't mention one of the heroes turning traitor


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 14, 2007)

Just in case anyone is wondering, HarrisonSlade is being a cunt.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 14, 2007)

Slight edits.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 14, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Just in case anyone is wondering, HarrisonSlade is being a cunt.



Right but it's still fucking annoying, if he can't contribute anything of value to this thread he can fuck off.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 14, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Right but it's still fucking annoying, if he can't contribute anything of value to this thread he can fuck off.



Oh I agree, hence I have edited my posts accordingly.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 14, 2007)

I apologise.


It has become apparent that I'm an even bigger cunt than I first thought.

For this, I am truly sorry.

*slight edit: editor


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh just fuck off.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 14, 2007)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> I apologise.
> 
> 
> It has become apparant that harrisonslade is a cunt
> ...



Harrison my sweet, if you had watched the series, as I have, you would know that your attempt at a spoiler is utterly pathetic as it is almost completely meaningless. So do fuck off, there's a dear.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2007)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> I apologise.


One more and you're on a ban.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 14, 2007)

ok
I have never seen Heroes

But wasn't that obvious from the start?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2007)

fwiw, none of them have been slightly true.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 14, 2007)

*kicks HarrisonSlade in the goolies*  


Anywayyyyyyyyy...


----------



## futha (Aug 21, 2007)

taken me a while to properly get into it but up to  19 now and loving it. nearly as addictive as 24


----------



## rollinder (Aug 22, 2007)

: okay... so that ever so friendly/helpful girl with the professer's son is really working for Mr. Bennet & helping him capture the people with powers

Was that a fake couple that he'd paid/blackmailed into posing as Claire's real parents?

every time Peter made his idiot comments (this week & last week) about the painting looking like frames from a comic, why didn't Issac point out that's because they were.

Nicki's son was reading the same comic that Issac worked on and had had the story about Hiro. (& seing both his parents have powers - does he too?)

Nicki's missing husband can make himself disapear and reapear in a different place and some kind of slowmotion super strength  :eek

oh and a comment on last week - how goofy was Nathen Petrelle's flying escape.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2007)

yeah all that.

you still want to know what happens next doncha?


----------



## rollinder (Aug 23, 2007)

arrgh, I want more Heroes right now  
(can't get freeview, hsven't quite got my head arround downloading and making it watchable on my dvd player)

I want to know what's happened to the telepathic cop who colapsed in the store after being overwhelmed by all the thoughts of the customers who thought he was about to shoot them, and wasn't in tonights episode at all ffs

oh and was having exactly the same oh so deep voice over twice supposed to be extra profound or something


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 23, 2007)

Loving it 

Yes I think the cheerleaders 'real parents' were fake. Not sure yet if they were just paid to do it or are well known weird mates of Mr.Bennet.... *scratches chin* 

Thing is....out of them all so far who is a goodie and who is a baddie?!?! I haven't decided yet but it's brill. Roll on next weeek


----------



## Crispy (Aug 23, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> who is a goodie and who is a baddie?!?


good question


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 23, 2007)

the painters a goodie, a very sexy goodie, yes please!


----------



## g force (Aug 23, 2007)

The more I think about it the more I believe the black dude who wipes people's minds is a good guy...kinda like ensuring others don't find out about the heroes' powers?


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 23, 2007)

Are you referring to The Haitian?



> Nicki's son was reading the same comic that Issac worked on and had had the story about Hiro. (& seing both his parents have powers - does he too?)



...as for your question...wanna PM hint?


----------



## futha (Aug 23, 2007)

SPOILER maybe.
_A spoiler for sure. Take it to the other thread - Crispy_


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2007)

Oy, edit that out please!


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 23, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Are you referring to The Haitian?



I love how characters who don't know him start calling him that even without hearing him speak. Does he look Haitian or something? I'd probably say 'the black guy with scary eyes'.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 23, 2007)

futha said:
			
		

> SPOILER maybe.
> _A spoiler for sure. Take it to the other thread - Crispy_



You are SO lucky I didn't see that. 
Wtf is it with ppl? Piss off.


Ta Crispy


----------



## rollinder (Aug 23, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> ...as for your question...wanna PM hint?


 
nooooooooooooo!


----------



## kropotkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I love how characters who don't know him start calling him that even without hearing him speak. Does he look Haitian or something? I'd probably say 'the black guy with scary eyes'.



Yeah, I didn't get that at all.
I just finished watching the first series. It was ace.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 24, 2007)

I was just about to say something then I realised I've skipped ahead to BBC3 time 

*zips mouth*


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 24, 2007)

Eden or Bennett refer to him as such at some point...

Rewatched up to Ep10...SUCH a good TV show; I like the way that like The Wire it allows the story to unfold without having the story-in-an-episode format.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 29, 2007)

Something I'd like to know, who is the narrator (and does the narration remind anyone else of Monkey!?)?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 29, 2007)

the kids has powers  they all have barcodes 

what i dont get about this weeks episode: when the guy was pulling people out of the flaming car crash and the other hero stopped time, why were the the hero and the kid frozen too? i thought that all heros were immune form the time stopping because of when the time stopper went to see the younger flying hero on the american tube(whats that called again?). is it because he had a different hairdo?


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 29, 2007)

I just assumed that Hiro can control for whom time stops, so if he wants to have a chat with someone he can leave them outside the influence, iyswim.

Still enjoying the show - Niki/Jessica definitely my favourite character(s). I just can't help identifying with women capable of extreme violence.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Something I'd like to know, who is the narrator (and does the narration remind anyone else of Monkey!?)?


Er, isn't it obvious?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 29, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Er, isn't it obvious?





RO pointed it out, his accent is crap and keeps changing...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 29, 2007)

It's Mohinder Suresh. I haven't noticed any inconsistency - it always sounded like him to me


----------



## beeboo (Aug 30, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I just assumed that Hiro can control for whom time stops, so if he wants to have a chat with someone he can leave them outside the influence, iyswim.



I assumed it was only because Peter takes on the powers of those near him (flying like his brother and painting the future like the painter), so he had also got Hiro's powers at the time.




> Still enjoying the show - Niki/Jessica definitely my favourite character(s). I just can't help identifying with women capable of extreme violence.


----------



## madzone (Aug 30, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Still enjoying the show - Niki/Jessica definitely my favourite character(s).


 
I think she's such a good actress but she's just too sexy for me to watch without it hurting


----------



## girasol (Aug 30, 2007)

I've watched about 4 episodes of this and I really can't get into it.  Not for me I'm afraid...

Oh, well, at least I tried.


----------



## zenie (Aug 30, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Still enjoying the show - Niki/Jessica definitely my favourite character(s). I just can't help identifying with women capable of extreme violence.


 
IKWYM  

I think I'm gonna download a few for a comedown sunday coming up...mm DVD's in bed  

This is my new favourite series I love it!

How has the boy got powers as well as his Mum and Dad?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's Mohinder Suresh. I haven't noticed any inconsistency - it always sounded like him to me



Didn't too me, his 'Indian' accent gets stronger and weaker...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2007)

Has he been back to india yet on BBC? (I'm not giving anything away)


----------



## beeboo (Aug 30, 2007)

He's left for India on BBC2 time, and on BBC3 time he is back in India (hope that isn't a spoiler  )


----------



## Melinda (Aug 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Didn't too me, his 'Indian' accent gets stronger and weaker...


He's an American actor. He's having to put on the Anglicised Indian accent.  
It grated with me too until I relaised he was putting it on.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> He's left for India on BBC2 time, and on BBC3 time he is back in India (hope that isn't a spoiler  )


Not quite a faithful version of india is it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> He's an American actor. He's having to put on the Anglicised Indian accent.
> It grated with me too until I relaised he was putting it on.



Yeah I figured, it didn't grate it just kept wavering!


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 30, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> I assumed it was only because Peter takes on the powers of those near him (flying like his brother and painting the future like the painter), so he had also got Hiro's powers at the time.



Um, yeah, that would make more sense


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 30, 2007)

The reason the narrator's voice changes is cos sometimes if Mohinder and sometimes it's his DAD reading from his Dad's book...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Didn't too me, his 'Indian' accent gets stronger and weaker...


Well those Yanks were never much good at doing foreign accents


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> The reason the narrator's voice changes is cos sometimes if Mohinder and sometimes it's his DAD reading from his Dad's book...


That makes a lot more sense...anyway, anyone else think the narration makes the show feel a little bit like the classic martial arts series Monkey?!


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That makes a lot more sense...anyway, anyone else think the narration makes the show feel a little bit like the classic martial arts series Monkey?!


It's all part of the comic-book sensibility. Your typical installment of a comicbook serial has a 'voiceover' recap on the first page (you know, text in rectangular boxes, overlayed on moody shots of the characters and scenes) before launching back into the action proper.

Same for the subtitles, which are excellent - I wish that style was used for all subtitles, it's so much easier to watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Same for the subtitles, which are excellent - I wish that style was used for all subtitles, it's so much easier to watch.


I liked them when they were a novelty - they are a distraction now and I don't like them - subtitles should be out of the way at the bottom, so they don't interfere with the action


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2007)

But subtitles at the bottom mean your eyes have to flick up and down to read the words and the actors' faces. With the words by the faces, you can take both in at the same time. It's much more natural, and you feel much more immersed in the action. In most shots, they've clearly left sapce for the subtitles anyway. I think they're a very clever touch, and not novelty at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 30, 2007)

I dunno - I don't find that at all - no flicking for me - I find it harder to take in the subtitles right next to the action TBH


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's all part of the comic-book sensibility. Your typical installment of a comicbook serial has a 'voiceover' recap on the first page (you know, text in rectangular boxes, overlayed on moody shots of the characters and scenes) before launching back into the action proper.
> 
> Same for the subtitles, which are excellent - I wish that style was used for all subtitles, it's so much easier to watch.



I was thinking more the cod guru/philosophy vibe.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I was thinking more the cod guru/philosophy vibe.


Well that's just because it's a cheesey american TV show  It's all part of the ridiculous melodrama!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Well that's just because it's a cheesey american TV show  It's all part of the ridiculous melodrama!



Sure, it's class just makes me laugh sometimes!


----------



## madzone (Aug 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> But subtitles at the bottom mean your eyes have to flick up and down to read the words and the actors' faces. With the words by the faces, you can take both in at the same time. It's much more natural, and you feel much more immersed in the action. In most shots, they've clearly left sapce for the subtitles anyway. I think they're a very clever touch, and not novelty at all.


 
The director said he wanted the subtitles to look like speech bubbles in a comic


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> The director said he wanted the subtitles to look like speech bubbles in a comic


Done literally, that would have been a bit much


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I dunno - I don't find that at all - no flicking for me - I find it harder to take in the subtitles right next to the action TBH



But then, you're also not a fan of comic books so it probably seems much less natural to you. I find the Heroes subtitles so much more integrated and suitable than they would be if they were running along the bottom of the picture, because it's just like reading a comic


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 30, 2007)

I agree, I like the subtitles where they are too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2007)

Me too but then I used to be a big comics reader so dig that kind of thing...


----------



## beeboo (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm not sure I'd like it if subtitles were always like that, but in this context (esp where there is really only ever a dialogue between a max. of two people on screen together) it works really well.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2007)

It's on tonight! Er even though I saw it on BBC3 last week...koff koff...


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 5, 2007)

It so is! *jumps up n down and passes KE some koff medisin*


----------



## beeboo (Sep 5, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It's on tonight! Er even though I saw it on BBC3 last week...koff koff...



Me too  

Will be keeping ahead on BBC3 tonight though.  

Hurrah for Heros Wednesday!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 6, 2007)

That was awesome. It feels like everything just went up a gear. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## beeboo (Sep 6, 2007)

Next week's is ace!


----------



## beeboo (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe I just said 'ace'


----------



## joevsimp (Sep 6, 2007)

100% justified, my mum, who's usually good at these sort of things, took ages to work out what was goin to happen, which was funny

also, all the other cheerleaders seem to have outfits that are a bit baggy, claire's the only one who's is errm, tight in the right places shall we say, not that i was looking


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 6, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Next week's is ace!



Haha, but it's true, next week is excellent, the series has really taken off now!


----------



## rollinder (Sep 7, 2007)

(just watched bbc2 repeat) ok that was a pretty sick way to die - slicing the lid of a can off just as your having your head sliced open. 

and hiros got him self stuck in a christmas photo - oops

and Mr. Bennet looked like the good guy - right up to the point he revealved his responibilty for Claire's mum's death and forced the woman with hypnotic suggestion to force Issac to take heroin


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2007)

and who is the kid who is siyler?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 7, 2007)

If that's a spoiler we will hunt you down tommers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry if this has been been over already but is Clare's dad a baddy? A proper baddy? I mean, he wants to save her cuz he loves her but what's his connection with Mohinjar's dad?


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 7, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been been over already but is Clare's dad a baddy? A proper baddy? I mean, he wants to save her cuz he loves her but what's his connection with Mohinjar's dad?



I could tell you, but then i'd have to wipe your memory.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think it's really about clear-cut black hats and white hats, is it?


----------



## beeboo (Sep 7, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been been over already but is Clare's dad a baddy? A proper baddy? I mean, he wants to save her cuz he loves her but what's his connection with Mohinjar's dad?



I think he's on the "good" side but has slightly dubious means of achieving his ends.

Morally ambiguous 


(that's not based on any knowledge of anything btw)


----------



## madzone (Sep 7, 2007)

I might have missed an episode but if Clare's parent's died who were the people who came to see her?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2007)

I find it amusing how this programme has caused so much speculation - I'm finding it easier to just let it all wash over me, unquestioningly.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 7, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> I don't think it's really about clear-cut black hats and white hats, is it?




Yeah <wigglesandgoes'teehee'>

God, I'm so chuffed one of these big-arse big-deal Yanky shows is actually _good_. I've hated 24 and Lost and stuff and this Heroes is verr pleazing to me


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 7, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I might have missed an episode but if Clare's parent's died who were the people who came to see her?



They were hired by her dad or are part of his organisation. This was hinted at when he spoke to them both outside the house before they left.


----------



## beeboo (Sep 7, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I might have missed an episode but if Clare's parent's died who were the people who came to see her?



It was hinted that Mr Bennett (dad) had arranged for them to pose as her parents (he went out to the car with them after the visit and they said something like "did that work?" or he said "good job" or something")

e2a: fen boy typed faster


----------



## madzone (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhhh, I see. I rarely get to see anything all the way through. Even if I'm sat there Mr Madz has a habit of speaking over whatever bits are important.


----------



## madzone (Sep 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I find it amusing how this programme has caused so much speculation - I'm finding it easier to just let it all wash over me, unquestioningly.


 
How boring  

What's the point of watching if you aren't interested enough in the plot to speculate?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> How boring
> 
> What's the point of watching if you aren't interested enough in the plot to speculate?


I find the plot interesting enough without wondering about whether Claire's parents are real or not


----------



## madzone (Sep 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I find the plot interesting enough without wondering about whether Claire's parents are real or not


 
The fact that Clare's 'parent's' that she met were in fact actors is pretty interesting I'd say.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, we'll see, won't we?


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> If that's a spoiler we will hunt you down tommers.



it's not a spoiler.

when mohinder found the file right at the end of that episode the name on it was Sebag (or something) Iyler.

So S. Iyler.


----------



## madzone (Sep 7, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> it's not a spoiler.
> 
> when mohinder found the file right at the end of that episode the name on it was Sebag (or something) Iyler.
> 
> So S. Iyler.


 
Hmmm, that's all a bit Tom Riddle.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> Hmmm, that's all a bit Tom Riddle.



 

you've lost me.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 7, 2007)

from the conversation as they left it looked like Mr. Bennett had got them to pose as Claires real parents as a favour


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 7, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> it's not a spoiler.
> 
> when mohinder found the file right at the end of that episode the name on it was Sebag (or something) Iyler.
> 
> So S. Iyler.



Lucky for you  and.....ohhhhhh! I missed that bit! 
OOOOOOoooOOOOoooo that's interesting then!


----------



## rollinder (Sep 7, 2007)

and it was the child who'd been guiding him in his dream visions of the past.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 7, 2007)

mmhmm saw that bit


----------



## rollinder (Sep 7, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> I think he's on the "good" side but has slightly dubious means of achieving his ends.
> 
> Morally ambiguous
> 
> (that's not based on any knowledge of anything btw)


 
the cop and the radioactive man think he's been drugging people, tagging them and experimenting on them to give them the powers (but why didn't the cop remember that he used the powers before he passed out in the bar) but according to Bennet and the girl it was more like capturing and tagging birds (or microchipping a dog) to keep track of them


----------



## rollinder (Sep 7, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> mmhmm saw that bit


 
the photo in the file was of the same child with a football


----------



## rollinder (Sep 7, 2007)

and there was the stuff about Mohinders previously unknown dead sister being "special"


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 7, 2007)

Mmhmm saw that too 
Just didn't see the name


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 7, 2007)

The name was actually Sanjog Iyer.


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> The name was actually Sanjog Iyer.



no 'l' then?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 7, 2007)

@ rollinder


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2007)

i missed the earliest episodes.  how do we know sylar's name?


----------



## MooChild (Sep 8, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i missed the earliest episodes.  how do we know sylar's name?



Its the name on the face of the watch he is working on in one of the episodes (hopes thats not a spoiler)


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 8, 2007)

MooChild said:
			
		

> Its the name on the face of the watch he is working on in one of the episodes (hopes thats not a spoiler)


but how do the fbi/police know his name?


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 8, 2007)

One of his not-quite-dead victims mentioned the name before expiring.

MooChild: that IS a spoiler, albeit a small one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

Omfg!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Omfg!


i've been watching this on BBC3 time (s'ok - no spoilers), but that's how i feel.

I am enjoying Heroes to bits.  Next week's BBC2 episode is not to be missed.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 12, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> I am enjoying Heroes to bits.  Next week's BBC2 episode is not to be missed.



Agreed!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i've been watching this on BBC3 time (s'ok - no spoilers), but that's how i feel.
> 
> I am enjoying Heroes to bits.  Next week's BBC2 episode is not to be missed.


Yes. BBC3. Is the reason for my comment above.

O
M
F
G


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 12, 2007)

OMg!! Stop it!! 

*can't wait til next week even more now*


----------



## beeboo (Sep 13, 2007)

oooh I've got the BBC3 episode recorded from last night! 

*cancels all plans for this evening*

*get giddy*


----------



## wishface (Sep 13, 2007)

Why is Mr Bennett being called HRG by the beeb? I've seen the series but i don't recall enyone calling him that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2007)

Horned Rimmed Glasses


----------



## rollinder (Sep 13, 2007)

think it's what the cast call the character - according to publicity for unmasked or the radio show


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2007)

No , its cos we dont know his name yet  and it is officially because he has horned rimmed glasses


----------



## rollinder (Sep 13, 2007)

but we know he's Mr. Bennet don't we? or hasn't he actually been called that on screen


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah we do know its mr bennet but we dont know his full name and i dont think he has been called anything apart from DAD on screen at this stage.

seriously go to google put in Wikipedia Heroes hrg and you will see what hrg stands for................

but be careful of spoilers


----------



## MooChild (Sep 13, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> One of his not-quite-dead victims mentioned the name before expiring.
> 
> MooChild: that IS a spoiler, albeit a small one.



*stands in the corner


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 13, 2007)

*growls at moochild*


----------



## wishface (Sep 13, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> Horned Rimmed Glasses


What's wrong with Mr Bennett?

Worked for Tony Hart!


----------



## rollinder (Sep 13, 2007)

Peter - you are a fucking ideot


----------



## rollinder (Sep 14, 2007)

and now they think he did it


----------



## Melinda (Sep 14, 2007)

Great ep though, all the same!


----------



## Santino (Sep 14, 2007)

Those glasses that HRG wears make him look a little Clark Kent-ish. I wonder if that's intentional.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2007)

I can tell you, without spoiling anything,that at least one character you think isn't a Hero, is.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 14, 2007)

Behave Crispy! You cant help yourself! 

Self control and discipline!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I can tell you, without spoiling anything,that at least one character you think isn't a Hero, is.



The cheerleaders dad?


----------



## rollinder (Sep 14, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> Peter - you are a fucking ideot


 
that was typed arround the point that he completely failed to realise that he was talking to the woman it looked like he was meant to save - before it was revealed that his mistake was the same as ours and Mr. Bennets on seing the paintings - assuming that it was Clair and not her ex friend 'who was trying to be just like her' that got killed. (Doesn't that mean that Peter's failed and he wasn't meant to save Claire but the other cheerleader?)

bloody obvious but brilliant all the same when he came back to life.

Did Mr. Bennet know there was another hero involved and deliberetly abandoned him to the police when Claire was talking about needing to go back, because of someone who saved her life? or did he think she was talking about Syler and stopped her going back so his pet empath and the man could capture him?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2007)

I did that which character are you quiz, came out as being Peter Petrelli, with Hiro a close second.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 14, 2007)

Something about that cheerleader that annoys me:

No wonder she needs a regenerate skill, she seems to have a life threatening incident every other day of her life. If she trips over, she has breaks a leg, if she knocks into a wall, she dislocates her shoulder.

She's either really unlucky or she's got brittle bone disease.


----------



## Santino (Sep 14, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Something about that cheerleader that annoys me:
> 
> No wonder she needs a regenerate skill, she seems to have a life threatening incident every other day of her life. If she trips over, she has breaks a leg, if she knocks into a wall, she dislocates her shoulder.
> 
> She's either really unlucky or she's got brittle bone disease.


Because she is invincible she has never developed an instinct for self-preservation.


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 14, 2007)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Because she is invincible she has never developed an instinct for self-preservation.


Does Hiro's inability to save the waitress mean that he can't stop the bomb in New York?  Or is it that he can't change someones fate if the event (such her dying) has already happened, meaning that he could still stop the bomb because that has only happened to his future self.

Confusing talking about time travel!


----------



## rollinder (Sep 14, 2007)

or is it because he can only save people if he's psyically there at the point of them being about to die and uses his power to freaze time to avert it at the last moment. or maybe the waitress just ignored or forgot her new friends warning not to go into work on a certain day in the future - seing from her point of view it's happened before she got an extra good memory. 

hang on - if the other woman in the restuarant remembers him from the newly created past - how come the waitress didn't react like they'd already met?

does the new timeline not apply retroactivly - which would explain why the woman reconises Hiro of the photo as a past close friend of the dead waitress but appears to have instatly forgotten (along with everybody else) that the man she was talking to had an identical friend with the same name.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 14, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Something about that cheerleader that annoys me:
> 
> No wonder she needs a regenerate skill, she seems to have a life threatening incident every other day of her life. If she trips over, she has breaks a leg, if she knocks into a wall, she dislocates her shoulder.
> 
> She's either really unlucky or she's got brittle bone disease.


 She annoys me too. She's always dressed in her cheerleaders outfit even when she's not cheerleading.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 15, 2007)

Woah - posts 354 and 355 are spoilers for those only watching on BBC2, no?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes but they are so confusing I'm not sure it'll make much difference....


----------



## mellifluous lady (Sep 15, 2007)

sorry, just joining this thread randomly but is it just me or does anyone else have that feeling of d' ja vu when watching heroes or more like you are in a groundhog day situation watching the same thing but not the same thing? if that makes any sense at all  

I love it tho 

and maybe shouldn't watch it on k......


----------



## rollinder (Sep 15, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Woah - posts 354 and 355 are spoilers for those only watching on BBC2, no?


 
no mine was purely from BBC 2


----------



## Louloubelle (Sep 16, 2007)

according to the OK cupid test 







Congratulations, you're D.L. Hawkins! You've got a bit of a past to overcome, but you are a strong person and you care very deeply about the people you love. You are good at getting out of tight situations, however, you're not quite as good at simple, practical things like making lunches. Your best quality: Getting yourself out of difficult situations Your worst quality: No culinary skills whatsoever, refusal to don tights

Wrong about the lack of culinary skills, completely correct about the tights 

as you were


----------



## beeboo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bah I totally fell asleep during this week's episode, then when I went to bed I was having a very peculiar waking dream that I was Peter Petrelli


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG! Two eps on BBC3?!?


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> OMG! Two eps on BBC3?!?



is this next week?  I thought it was a double bill on BBC2?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> is this next week?  I thought it was a double bill on BBC2?



Don't know what they're going to do, they just did a back to back last night on BBC3! 1 and a half hours of Heroes straight, was very cool.


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Don't know what they're going to do, they just did a back to back last night on BBC3! 1 and a half hours of Heroes straight, was very cool.



oh FFS!  we finally get it together to make the Sky + record the one on BBC3 and they put TWO on without telling us!

dirty little BBC.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> oh FFS!  we finally get it together to make the Sky + record the one on BBC3 and they put TWO on without telling us!
> 
> dirty little BBC.



Yeah you're not along there...I didn't know they were doing the back to back until I switched over last night...


----------



## souljacker (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just checked the radio times and its a double bill on BBC2 next week.


----------



## beeboo (Sep 20, 2007)

So does that mean they're doing a double episode on BBC 2 next week?

Or will there be no BBC 3 ep next week instead?


----------



## souljacker (Sep 20, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> So does that mean they're doing a double episode on BBC 2 next week?
> 
> Or will there be no BBC 3 ep next week instead?



BBC3 episode starts after the double bill, at 10.30. So next week I'm going to watch 2hrs10mins of Heroes!


----------



## Sunray (Sep 21, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> She annoys me too. She's always dressed in her cheerleaders outfit even when she's not cheerleading.



She can change it only if she can go into a bikini or some thing on the edge of decent.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 21, 2007)

Poor Hiro 

so does that mean he couldn't save her because she was already destined to die?

is it co-inicendence that Nathan's/Peter's dad died arround the same time that Nikki/Jessica went to visit their father (was he her father ?)

so Syler started out as a nerd who wanted powers, so is killing them out of jelousy and to steal/assorb then?
does he have a real power (apart from hyper ability to notice if a watch is slow and fit thing togther) or it more like an evil version of Peter's 
He even looked a bit like him at first - no wonder the police thought Peter was last weeks attacker.


----------



## zenie (Sep 21, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> BBC3 episode starts after the double bill, at 10.30. So next week I'm going to watch 2hrs10mins of Heroes!



I'm so sorting out the freeview for next week and gettting some nice weed and ice cream in


----------



## Melinda (Sep 21, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> Poor Hiro
> 
> so does that mean he couldn't save her because she was already destined to die?
> 
> ...


Would you like the answers to your questions, or are you happy enough merely to speculate?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 21, 2007)

*gets the cattle prod out in case anyone is thinking of posting spoilers*


----------



## Melinda (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Melinda (Sep 21, 2007)

*wanders past Strumpet whistling nonchalantly*


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 21, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> is it co-inicendence that Nathan's/Peter's dad died arround the same time that Nikki/Jessica went to visit their father (was he her father ?)



Ew, but Nathan and Jessica had sex...


----------



## souljacker (Sep 21, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> so Syler started out as a nerd who wanted powers, so is killing them out of jelousy and to steal/assorb then?
> does he have a real power (apart from hyper ability to notice if a watch is slow and fit thing togther) or it more like an evil version of Peter's
> He even looked a bit like him at first - no wonder the police thought Peter was last weeks attacker.



Presumably the feds never found the body of the first guy he killed, otherwise they'd know exactly who he is, surely.

He must do something with their brains to get the powers, I reckon, which is why he slices peoples tops of heads off.


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Would you like the answers to your questions, or are you happy enough merely to speculate?




ooooohhhh!!!!!  ooohhh!!!!

I've just realised something!

But I can't say!


----------



## zenie (Sep 21, 2007)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Ew, but Nathan and Jessica had sex...


 
when?


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> when?



in the hotel room in vegas.

linderman taped it to blackmail him.


----------



## zenie (Sep 21, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> in the hotel room in vegas.
> 
> linderman taped it to blackmail him.


 
Oh yeh it's coming back to me now...


----------



## rollinder (Sep 28, 2007)

fuck fuck fuck fuck

Peter is the exploading man


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2007)

Haha! But seriously, you didn't see that coming?


----------



## rollinder (Sep 28, 2007)

poor claire losing the only true friend she's got

was Issacs drawing just of Hiri waving the sword at the model?

and the hatian can speak and doesn't really want to be working for Benett?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 28, 2007)

The plot.....thickens


----------



## rollinder (Sep 28, 2007)

now Peter's got beaten up by an visible invisible man


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 28, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> The plot.....thickens



Much like the soup...


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 28, 2007)

*scratches beard thoughtfully and nods at KE wisely...*


----------



## souljacker (Sep 28, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> now Peter's got beaten up by an visible invisible man



Christopher Ecclestone no less.

Does this man have a god complex? He was Dr Who, the reincarnation of christ and now Mr Invisible. Does he only take jobs in shows where he's given superhuman powers??


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 28, 2007)

I must say, this week's double bill was mighty fine


----------



## Balbi (Sep 28, 2007)

Christopher Ecclestone is outstanding as Claude


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 28, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> Christopher Ecclestone is outstanding as Claude


 Despite the fact half his lines seemed nicked from the doctor who episode Rose and I don't just mean "fantastic" He didn't do to well on the not getting typecast front.


----------



## beeboo (Sep 29, 2007)

oooh! After falling asleep twice during the latest (BBC2) episode  I *finally* found somewhere online where you can stream each episode so I'm up-to-date.  Oooh it's proper exciting!!

Now I just have to control myself and not watch every other episode


----------



## Melinda (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone recognised Parkman's wife? Ive narrowed her down to Home and Away, but cant quite place her.  Her accent wanders at the end of every sentence!


----------



## zenie (Oct 4, 2007)

Eccleston's brilliant in this! 

As it's only a cameo does that really mean he won't be in it long? I'd like him to stick around.


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2007)

right... there's something that's been puzzling me.

when sylar is locked up and that.. how come he can sporadically use his powers?  i.e. when he smashed the glass and got hold of eden?  and why didn't her power work on him (cos it did when they captured him)?

It's been bothering me.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 4, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Has anyone recognised Parkman's wife? Ive narrowed her down to Home and Away, but cant quite place her.  Her accent wanders at the end of every sentence!



didn't sally just leave recently?

imdb says:  Roxanne between the years of 1992 & 1995.

I'm impressed


----------



## hektik (Oct 4, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> when sylar is locked up and that.. how come he can sporadically use his powers?  i.e. when he smashed the glass and got hold of eden?  and why didn't her power work on him (cos it did when they captured him)?
> 
> It's been bothering me.



well, when they captured him, he had just fallen off a building,was injured, and they took him by surprise - also, the haitian was there at the time, so maybe he made him more susceptible to eden/stopped sylar's powers from working.

when he smashed the glass, the haitian wasn't there - therefore he could use his powers.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 4, 2007)

The Boy said:
			
		

> didn't sally just leave recently?
> 
> imdb says: Roxanne between the years of 1992 & 1995.
> 
> I'm impressed


Get in!!! 
I knew I recognised her from somewhere! Dont remember any storylines with her though. 

Re: Sally, cant help you  Ive not seen Home and Away in a good few years! Ya flaming hoon!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2007)

It is a good show but never really grips me. 

I can see it going the way of the X-Files or similar. The concept is pretty original, everyone wants to know why all this stuff is happening, then the writers run out of ideas and the series peters out.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> It is a good show but never really grips me.
> 
> I can see it going the way of the X-Files or similar. The concept is pretty original, everyone wants to know why all this stuff is happening, then the writers run out of ideas and the series peters out.



have you seen the whole series ?


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2007)

hektik said:
			
		

> well, when they captured him, he had just fallen off a building,was injured, and they took him by surprise - also, the haitian was there at the time, so maybe he made him more susceptible to eden/stopped sylar's powers from working.
> 
> when he smashed the glass, the haitian wasn't there - therefore he could use his powers.




so why didn't he do it right at the start?

and why on earth would mr bennet leave him in a room he could get out of?

and why didn't he escape after he smashed the glass?

so many questions....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 4, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> It is a good show but never really grips me.
> 
> I can see it going the way of the X-Files or similar. The concept is pretty original, everyone wants to know why all this stuff is happening, then the writers run out of ideas and the series peters out.



Nah.  I'm on Series 2 and it's actually getting better.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Nah.  I'm on Series 2 and it's actually getting better.




same as , best thing on telly


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought last night's episode was very emotional


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 4, 2007)

Oi! How come no one's mentioned the excellent George Takei!!??


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 4, 2007)

have you seen the number plate on his car ?

ncc......


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oi! How come no one's mentioned the excellent George Takei!!??



full speed ahead mr sulu.


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> have you seen the number plate on his car ?
> 
> ncc......


----------



## rollinder (Oct 4, 2007)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> Despite the fact half his lines seemed nicked from the doctor who episode Rose and I don't just mean "fantastic" He didn't do to well on the not getting typecast front.


 
I can't belive he actually said fantastic!

he is so still playing The Doctor


----------



## rollinder (Oct 4, 2007)

oh God does Mr. Bennett know what the windchime means?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm enjoying this, but like badgers, it's not gripping enough for me, certainly not enough to be asking all these speculative questions that everyone's fond of asking on here - I don't care really, I'm happy to wait and see


----------



## rollinder (Oct 11, 2007)

just watched yesterdays episode -
Syler in the house waiting for Claire & doing his best innocent dumb Forest Gump style delivery boy impression before sounding like a sexual predator  

Claire's mums found out too mjuch and had her mind wiped before 
( wonder what name she was about to call "Mr. Bennet" - also how did he get out of that room?)

her real mum can make fire (probably caused the fire accidentally the she thought had killed Claire) and Nathen's her dad 



Christopher Eclestone's Claude = fantastic  
Peter deserved everything he got - espercially that line about him being a sad cartoon of a bleeding heart  How great did seing him being pushed off a building then knocked out feel? and he talked about how he would've died if he hadn't regenerated to fucking Doctor Who 

Issac's seqretly working for Bennett who knows about Claude but thought he was dead


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 11, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> just watched yesterdays episode -
> Syler in the house waiting for Claire & doing his best innocent dumb Forest Gump style delivery boy impression before sounding like a sexual predator



I read an interview with the guy who plays Sylar and he says he tries to show how Sylar absorbs the personalities of his victims. His last proper victim was Charlie the waitress, so now he affects a folksy Texan persona...


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 11, 2007)

OOOoo that's interesting Stigmata


----------



## rollinder (Oct 22, 2007)

looks right seeing how he turned into the geek for a bit after killing him.

last week's was pretty FUCK! (only watched it yesterday)

Mohinder is being conned just like his dad was 
(watched it off dvd) did they show exactly how Sylar got the mouth swab dna sample on bbc2? ick 

How come Matt wasn't hurt more by the fall? and now Linderman's going to be after him (if he knows/finds out about his money going on the diamonds).
Jessica's killing for Linderman and is out to kill Nathan 
is the girl with the handbag connected to anything (seing she claims to know Linderman) or just filler/a red herring?

looks like Mrs. Bennet now has dementia because Mr. Bennett fucked with her head to make her forget too many times.


----------



## Epico (Oct 24, 2007)

@ Stan Lee cameo!

Loving heroes. Started thinking Peter Petrelli was f'king annoying and wet behind the ears - but he's started becoming cooler.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 24, 2007)

He has eh! 

About time Claire stood up to "daddy" too! 

OMG @ tonight's cliff hanger!


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 24, 2007)

and just a non-detailed OMG about tonight's BBC3 episode.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG spanglechick! 

*can't wait for next weeks now!!*


----------



## beeboo (Oct 25, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> and just a non-detailed OMG about tonight's BBC3 episode.



oh yes! OMG OMG OMG!!!! That was probably the best episode yet!


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 25, 2007)

*jumps up n down*


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 25, 2007)

A very good episode


----------



## souljacker (Oct 25, 2007)

Peter Petrelli is a fucking knob.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 25, 2007)

Which S1 was last nights ep?

*smug just seen E5S2 grin*

Was it 'Run!'? OOO, Nikki/Jessica-tastic episode that...


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 25, 2007)

the bbc2 one ended with issac shooting his ex instead of peter, and matt parkman and the nuclear man in Bennet's house.

the bbc3 one (careful now) began with that.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 25, 2007)

'I promise I won't nuke the dog'

Watch for that line.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 25, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Which S1 was last nights ep?
> 
> *smug just seen E5S2 grin*



good wasnt it


----------



## Balbi (Oct 25, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> the bbc2 one ended with issac shooting his ex instead of peter, and matt parkman and the nuclear man in Bennet's house.
> 
> the bbc3 one (careful now) began with that.



The BBC3 episode was entitled 'Company Man' then, and is one of my favourites in the series. Bennett FTW.


----------



## Melinda (Oct 25, 2007)

They are two of the best eps actually. Loved Company Man, the effects are amazing.


----------



## Louloubelle (Oct 25, 2007)

At its root it really is all about dysfunctional families 

It reminds me of how I felt as a teenager when I acquired my own "special powers", like suddenly growing huge breasts which seemed to grant me the power to influence (some) people and make them do whatever I wanted  and the power to stay up late, get drunk and all kinds of other things. 

Of course my parents were very threatened by my powers and seemed to resent me having them


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 25, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> At its root it really is all about dysfunctional families
> 
> It reminds me of how I felt as a teenager when I acquired my own "special powers", like suddenly growing huge breasts which seemed to grant me the power to influence (some) people and make them do whatever I wanted  and the power to stay up late, get drunk and all kinds of other things.
> 
> Of course my parents were very threatened by my powers and seemed to resent me having them



top post


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2007)

It's strange how Heroes is such a grab-bag of ideas from other fictions and yet it doesn't annoy me at all. Even their use of the whole 'mum has brain tampered with by eldritch forces and goes on to develop health problems' thing from Buffy, I think is just sweet. Even the fact that Mrs Bennett bears a marked resemblance to Buffy's mum. It just makes me smile


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 25, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Peter Petrelli is a fucking knob.



He's da bomb


----------



## beeboo (Nov 1, 2007)

C'mon I want to hear some "OMG!!!!  " from the BBC2 posse


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 1, 2007)

OMG
HRG has a heart. i was really tempted to watch BBC3 becaus eI wanted to see what all teh other heroes were up to


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> C'mon I want to hear some "OMG!!!!  " from the BBC2 posse



I would but part of it would come from watching the BBC3 episode too.


----------



## beeboo (Nov 1, 2007)

Revelations about "the company" were excellent - I loved the bit near the end when it's revealed how Bennett ends up adopting Claire, and Hiro's dad is involved.  WTF?!

Bennett is a great character 

I only caught a bit of BBC3 (I was recording it but couldn't help sneaking a peak) and it's looking like another fab episode.  It gets better and better.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 1, 2007)

well as a seasoned s 2 watcher i did catch last nights again and still think its one of the best of season 1

OMFG


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2007)

Was it Company Man? Yeah, very good ep indeedy...


----------



## MikeMcc (Nov 1, 2007)

That was two very, very good episodes last night.  If they can keep up that sort of momentum I'd be surprised!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2007)

MikeMcc said:
			
		

> That was two very, very good episodes last night.  If they can keep up that sort of momentum I'd be surprised!



The momentum increases...I've just reminded myself of the eps you have to come on TV.com and they're all doozies...


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, we were glued to the tv last night - absolutely wonderful stuff, which brought more than a touch of wet-eye.


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2007)

I want to discuss what happened at the end of the BBC3 episode last night.  But I can't.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2007)

Come to the Season 2 thread if you dare...you can talk freely...ahh, Parasite...yeah, VERY good episode...*hits tuning fork*


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Come to the Season 2 thread if you dare...you can talk freely...ahh, Parasite...yeah, VERY good episode...*hits tuning fork*



No way.  I don't want spoilers.  I want a BBC3 thread...  if only I was somewhere where I could just start a thread about whatever I wanted...

hang on!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 1, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> The momentum increases...I've just reminded myself of the eps you have to come on TV.com and they're all doozies...


What's a doozie?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 1, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Come to the Season 2 thread if you dare...you can talk freely...ahh, Parasite...yeah, VERY good episode...*hits tuning fork*


----------



## Aravis (Nov 22, 2007)

Am I the only one still watching at BBC2 pace? I feel all abandoned!

Is it just me or was last night's episode a bit of a dig at US Post 9/11 policy?
Seemed to compare Bush to Sylar


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 22, 2007)

Nope I'm just watching BBC2 as well 
I missed last weeks episode though 

Loved it last night


----------



## Aravis (Nov 22, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Nope I'm just watching BBC2 as well
> I missed last weeks episode though
> 
> Loved it last night



I rather liked mean and moody FuturePeter


----------



## Crispy (Nov 22, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> What's a doozie?


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 22, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> I rather liked mean and moody FuturePeter



Me too


----------



## Louloubelle (Nov 22, 2007)

I find the mean and moody future Hiro strangely attractive


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 22, 2007)

Last night's was brain-twistingly excellent. Mean and moody Peter is hot


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 22, 2007)

Aravis said:
			
		

> Is it just me or was last night's episode a bit of a dig at US Post 9/11 policy?
> Seemed to compare Bush to Sylar




Aye, Heroes is a great feast for those of us who like textual analysis. The President_ is_ a serial killer.


----------



## rollinder (Dec 5, 2007)

How do you stop an exploading man? - same way as an atomic bomb according to U2 - with love


----------



## rollinder (Dec 6, 2007)

the futures been changed from the flash forward - 
DL, Mika and Ando aren't dead
 Nathan probably is (unless he managed somwhow to fly away fast enough at the point of explosion)

looks like Syler's still alive (just?)

 Matt might be


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 6, 2007)

I think Nathan would have died from the radiation no matter how fast he flew away. Peter will do the whole Claire thing I guess. Maybe Peters absorbed nikkis power and keeps swapping with Nathan. Is the Nikki'jessica storyline ever ging to go anywhere?


----------



## psycherelic (Dec 6, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> the futures been changed from the flash forward -
> DL, Mika and Ando aren't dead
> Nathan probably is (unless he managed somwhow to fly away fast enough at the point of explosion)
> 
> ...



That post has confused me even more


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2007)

CNT36 said:
			
		

> I think Nathan would have died from the radiation no matter how fast he flew away.



Is the "Heroes Special" admissable in this thread?  Cos there was a shot in their preview of Series 2 that kind of gives an answer to this....  I think.....


----------



## Santino (Dec 6, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> Is the "Heroes Special" admissable in this thread?  Cos there was a shot in their preview of Series 2 that kind of gives an answer to this....  I think.....


Exactly why I didn't watch that.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Dec 6, 2007)

OK - one of the first powers Peter absorbed was the ability to fly. So why didn't he just fly away on his own and then regenerate? Or am I missing something blindingly obvious?! Was it just being radiation boy was too overwhelming to cope with anything else?!  

Still, liked the end with Hiro landing in 17th century Japan


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2007)

I was a bit dissapointed.  I hated the Hiro in the past ending.  It was a real let down.  And I think sylar somehow slumping away was just a cop out.

I still want to know what evil granny petrelli's power is.

although i love Parkman, if either he or DL survive being shot, i shall be cross - now lindermann is a deader, surely they can't be saved? (although i did wonder if dl squishing lindermann's brain would help him to take his power, in a sylar stylee...)

Why didn't peter fly _himself_ into orbit, huh?  ffs...  I hate plot holes.

I did, however, like the hint of someone worse than sylar, who knows when you think about them.  Who was that, i wonder - new character?  granny petrelli?  Daddy Hiro?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 6, 2007)

Something I wish they'd explore more is the difference between Peter and Sylar's power absorption - why Sylar has to take the brain out to get at the power (and what he does with the brain too - /ghoulish), when Peter can absorb someone's power just by being near them.

I enjoyed it last night, but thought overall it was a bit weak. The best episodes were all mid-season. They could learn a few things about ending a season on a mental, frantic high from someone like Joss Whedon.

Still looking forward to series 2 though!


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 6, 2007)

He couldn't use his other powers (like flying) because of what was happening to him.

And FWIW, when I first saw the 'Hiro in the past' teaser I was a bit put off as well, but it turned out to be one of my favourite S2 storylines.


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2007)

why didn't claire just shoot him?

he can regenerate.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 6, 2007)

> I hated the Hiro in the past ending.



Kicks off a big S2 plot sequence...

Stigmata is right - PP can only use one power at a time, and most of them he has to concentrate on to make work.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> I was a bit dissapointed.  I hated the Hiro in the past ending.  It was a real let down.  And I think sylar somehow slumping away was just a cop out.
> 
> I still want to know what evil granny petrelli's power is.
> 
> ...



Pretty much echo my thoughts on it although re Peter not flying away could be explained by the idea that when he's absorbed or under a new power he can't really control himself or use his other powers?


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 6, 2007)

> Pretty much echo my thoughts on it although re Peter not flying away could be explained by the idea that when he's absorbed or under a new power he can't really control himself or use his other powers?



Bang on, he can only use/control one power at a time...


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2007)

Can Mohinder please adopt the little girl?
She was slightly annoying, but he was cute with her.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 6, 2007)

HRG is called Noah?


----------



## Blagsta (Dec 6, 2007)

I was dissapointed.  I wanted Peter to explode and wipe out New York.  That future looked dark but exciting.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 6, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Can Mohinder please adopt the little girl?
> She was slightly annoying, but he was cute with her.


Slightly annoying?!  "Officer Parkman, YOU'RE MY HERO!" She should have been  made to lose an eye or summat. Or Mohinder should have pegged it. 

I was also disappointed with the ending. The three times Sylar and Peter faced off were so damn disappointing (esp if you like mortal enemy/ ultimate nemesis type showdowns). 

I figured the denoument would be a mighty clash. Still, I liked everyone piling in to 'defeat' him, no one could beat him on their own. He was more than equal to the sum of their parts. Bah!


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> I figured the denoument would be a mighty clash. Still, I liked everyone piling in to 'defeat' him, no one could beat him on their own. He was more than equal to the sum of their parts. Bah!



only because petrelli is such a wuss.  "oh no!  he's using his telekinesis to hold me by my throat!  If only I had some sort of superpower!  Uh-oh!  Watch out for that lamppost!" 

And then... then... once old jessica twats sylar he starts PUNCHING him!  Yes!  He's a superhero, so he PUNCHES him.  I could do that!  In fact I could have been Petrelli, he didn't use one power.

He is rubbish.


----------



## Louloubelle (Dec 6, 2007)

Not a great ending IMO

It just seemed a bit too happy and cheesy and various plot lines seemed too neatly tied together in a big group hug at the end. I felt like the Waltons had encroached into the plot. Or something. 

With the Sopranos and 6 Feet Under, for example, we've gotten used to the idea that some things are left unresolved and that truth can be stranger than fiction, which any person with any life experience knows to be true 

It just jars a bit that a show that invites you to believe in the evolution of people with superhuman powers, and does it so well that it does seem believable, then spoils it by making things fit together too neatly at the end of a series.

Also..

"what am I thinking now?"

"your last thought"

Boom!

Should realistically been 


"what am I thinking now?"

Boom!

"your last thought"

small things like that irritated me


----------



## Melinda (Dec 6, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> only because petrelli is such a wuss. "oh no! he's using his telekinesis to hold me by my throat! If only I had some sort of superpower! Uh-oh! Watch out for that lamppost!"
> 
> And then... then... once old jessica twats sylar he starts PUNCHING him! Yes! He's a superhero, so he PUNCHES him. I could do that! In fact I could have been Petrelli, he didn't use one power.
> 
> He is rubbish.


LOL!    Well put!

Im not a fan of Peter either, whiney and ineffectual and in need of a haircut. A superhero who cant do owt without his older brother's permission. 

Not a fan of Parkman come to that, Future Parkman was rocking, but regular Parkman is shit. And since we are discussing this, Mohinder should DIE!


----------



## Chz (Dec 6, 2007)

> Also..
> 
> "what am I thinking now?"
> 
> ...


At least he didn't wait. I appreciated that much. 

Peter's far too wet. I kept hoping Sylar's eyebrows would become superheroes in their own right.


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Not a fan of Parkman come to that, Future Parkman was rocking, but regular Parkman is shit. And since we are discussing this, Mohinder should DIE!



I know!  How ridiculous was he? "I'm gonna go after him!"  "You'll get killed."  "He's a bad guy!  I'm a cop!  I'm gonna go after him!"

Cut to square.  Parkman runs out of the shadows, shoots four times.  Sylar blocks them and then _ shoots him with his own bullets _.  Parkman falls over.

Yeah.  Well done Parkman, you effing idiot.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah the ending was a dissapointment , but on the whole the series was ace , now you lot should go seek and find volume 2 which has just come to an end in the us this week


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 6, 2007)

ShiftyBagLady said:
			
		

> HRG is called Noah?


Just wait till the episode when Hiro takes him 3,000 years back in time


----------



## g force (Dec 6, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Just wait till the episode when Hiro takes him 3,000 years back in time



Oi!!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 6, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> I know!  How ridiculous was he? "I'm gonna go after him!"  "You'll get killed."  "He's a bad guy!  I'm a cop!  I'm gonna go after him!"
> 
> Cut to square.  Parkman runs out of the shadows, shoots four times.  Sylar blocks them and then _ shoots him with his own bullets _.  Parkman falls over.
> 
> Yeah.  Well done Parkman, you effing idiot.



You seem to have missed Parkman's basic character - that of the everyman trying to do right - with this. He thinks he's a good guy; he sees the world in good guy/bad guy terms, so he's behaving entirely in character when he does this...

Now, all you lot need to do is download uTorrent, go to isohunt and download S2...


----------



## ch750536 (Dec 6, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Why didn't peter fly _himself_ into orbit, huh?  ffs...  I hate plot holes



he felt he owed it to him to die with him


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 6, 2007)

> Why didn't peter fly himself into orbit, huh? ffs... I hate plot holes



Asiide from the previously mentioned issues PP has with using more than one power at once, you find out exactly what happened that night around ep 7, called '4 months ago'...


----------



## tommers (Dec 6, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> You seem to have missed Parkman's basic character - that of the everyman trying to do right - with this. He thinks he's a good guy; he sees the world in good guy/bad guy terms, so he's behaving entirely in character when he does this...



oh no, I get all that - he's just woefully unequipped to deal with somebody like Sylar.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 6, 2007)

I was a bit disappointed with the end, but basically liked it. I've been doing a funny mix of watching it on BBC2 and watching it on gsv's Mac, as I missed about 3 weeks in the middle on telly.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> only because petrelli is such a wuss.  "oh no!  he's using his telekinesis to hold me by my throat!  If only I had some sort of superpower!  Uh-oh!  Watch out for that lamppost!"
> 
> *And then... then... once old jessica twats sylar he starts PUNCHING him!  Yes!  He's a superhero, so he PUNCHES him.  I could do that!  In fact I could have been Petrelli, he didn't use one power.*
> 
> He is rubbish.


Nooooo - he was using Jessica's superstrength.

The split personality thing is not, i think, nikki's superpower - i think it's a mental condition.  Her superpower is her super-homicidal-strength... it's just that she didn't access it until her MPD took hold.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 6, 2007)

Spangles is right about Nikki - and about Peter using Nikki's power.

Series Two is a long way away. Heh.

*shakes fist at screenwriters guild for depriving us of 13 series 2 episodes*


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 6, 2007)

It's only for a while, I heard they'd finish shooting S2 when the strike ends.

Any word yet on when the first part (Volume 2) will be shown on the BBC?


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 6, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Can Mohinder please adopt the little girl?
> She was slightly annoying, but he was cute with her.



They're two of a kind.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 6, 2007)

Did anyone else find Sylar becoming more attractive as the series went on? By last night's episode he was positively rawr.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh yes


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 6, 2007)

LOL! Those caterpillar eyebrows really doing it for you then?


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 6, 2007)

I must confess to a bit of a man crush.  

I fancy Nathan + Peter's Mum a bit as well.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> They're two of a kind.



Hee! Harsh.

Sylar is smoking hot.
I want to get somewhere inbetween Peter, Sylar and Mohinder.


Did anyone notice how much Peter and Nathan touch each other? Waaaay more than any normal brothers should. But hoyay is it good.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 6, 2007)

They're Italian!


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2007)

And shagging each other.

Yup.

Maybe that happens in season 3.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2007)

Something that did bug me a bit, as it generally does in these situations, is: why didn't anyone take a moment to make sure Sylar was really dead? He was stabbed and motionless, it would have been the work of a moment to cut his head off and make proper sure. I would have thought, what with him being the ultimate bad ass and all, that they would have wanted assurance.


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> Nooooo - he was using Jessica's superstrength.
> 
> The split personality thing is not, i think, nikki's superpower - i think it's a mental condition.  Her superpower is her super-homicidal-strength... it's just that she didn't access it until her MPD took hold.




oooooohhh!  good one!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 7, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> Something that did bug me a bit, as it generally does in these situations, is: why didn't anyone take a moment to make sure Sylar was really dead? He was stabbed and motionless, it would have been the work of a moment to cut his head off and make proper sure. I would have thought, what with him being the ultimate bad ass and all, that they would have wanted assurance.



That did piss me off quite a bit, but I guess Hiro assumed from those comics that stabbing Sylar with the sword would finish him off...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2007)

SpookyFrank said:
			
		

> That did piss me off quite a bit, but I guess Hiro assumed from those comics that stabbing Sylar with the sword would finish him off...



It might also have something to do with his personality. Stabbing Sylar was hard enough for him to deal with; going up to his body and cutting his head off to make sure might be a little far fetched in terms of his personality...


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It might also have something to do with his personality. Stabbing Sylar was hard enough for him to deal with; going up to his body and cutting his head off to make sure might be a little far fetched in terms of his personality...


Future Hiro wouldn't have had an issue with it.

Future Hiro for the win!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 7, 2007)

HRG would have managed it, no problem.

Anyway, not to quibble; it's been a bloody great series overall


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2007)

I thought the whole series was one big meh - I didn't ever care enough to question why anyone was doing whatever to whoever nor question plot holes - I just let it wash over me - I was relieved that it was all over just so I didn't have to remember to tape it. Don't think I'll bother with S2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2007)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Future Hiro wouldn't have had an issue with it.
> 
> Future Hiro for the win!



Sure but he had five years of development to go through etc. A possible plothole I guess is why future Hiro never came back to do it now present Hiro knows that he can't be where he was when he was future Hiro because he'll die. Or something.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 7, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> it would have been the work of a moment to cut his head off and make proper sure.


PMSL!   
Jihad FTW!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't pick holes in time-travel plots, it's pointless 

OU - S2 is better, in my books.


----------



## beeboo (Dec 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> LOL! Those caterpillar eyebrows really doing it for you then?



yes!  

I did find myself wondering what his eyebrows would be like if not groomed - I bet there is a giant monobrow there that has been waxed and plucked into submission.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 7, 2007)

For all those who are liking the hair on some of the characters...wait til S2...there is a character who's beard will astond and amaze, and you will, at some point, think 'Does his hair simply displace itself from his beard to his head?'


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> For all those who are liking the hair on some of the characters...wait til S2...there is a character who's beard will astond and amaze, and you will, at some point, think 'Does his hair simply displace itself from his beard to his head?'



I've seen the photo.  It really is the most bizarre beard.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 7, 2007)

I nearly fell over in shock when I saw it. It's not so much a beard as a lump of wire wool. And it moves from his chin to his head later on...


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I nearly fell over in shock when I saw it. It's not so much a beard as a lump of wire wool. And it moves from his chin to his head later on...



 

he must look like bigfoot or something.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2007)

Which character has the beard? Surely it's not a spoiler to say who grows a beard?


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 7, 2007)

Ah, but it is...and you know how incredibly upset people get about spoilers...

It's more a chin hedge than a beard too...


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Which character has the beard? Surely it's not a spoiler to say who grows a beard?


I don't want to know.


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 7, 2007)

Can the guy Peter was caring for have the ability to see through the invisibility power? Or did he just know Peter was there because he brought him there or something? Just thinking it might explain why Claude was hanging around there and why Peter could see him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> I don't want to know.


Apparently Mr Bennett wears a blue shirt in ep 3 of season 2 - sorry, have I spoilt it for you?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2007)

dunno - claude must be dead tho, cos sylar can do vanishing, and that makes me sad.  I liked Claude.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Which character has the beard? Surely it's not a spoiler to say who grows a beard?


What about all the characters who 'might' be 'dead' ? Hmmm? Could be one of them, couldn't it. We'd better keep quiet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 7, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> What about all the characters who 'might' be 'dead' ? Hmmm? Could be one of them, couldn't it. We'd better keep quiet.


I guess so

Who was Claude?


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I guess so
> 
> Who was Claude?


christopher ecclestone


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> dunno - claude must be dead tho, cos sylar can do vanishing, and that makes me sad.  I liked Claude.



 

when did sylar do vanishing?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2007)

invisible man - can't imagine Christopher Eccleston fancied hanging around for loads of series, though.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 7, 2007)

Special 'beard' thread started for those who want to see...


----------



## Santino (Dec 7, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> when did sylar do vanishing?


When he grassed Ted Sprague up to the police, but we never actually saw him do invisibles, so he might have just nipped round the corner or telekinesised himself into the air or summat.

I wonder if Claude was really called Claude.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 7, 2007)

he also turned up out of thin air in thingy plaza.  We haven't seen him do invisibles, true - but he has suddenlly started aappearing and disappearing really quickly.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2007)

Alex B said:
			
		

> When he grassed Ted Sprague up to the police, but we never actually saw him do invisibles, so he might have just nipped round the corner or telekinesised himself into the air or summat.
> 
> I wonder if Claude was really called Claude.


From wiki


> In "Godsend" he claims to be called "Claude Rains" which is the name of the actor who played The Invisible Man in the 1933 adaptation of the book.


----------



## Santino (Dec 7, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> From wiki...


I knew that, which was why I was wondering. Bennet also knew him as Claude in Teh Past.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 7, 2007)

OO, I wonder if...

Whoops, 2nd season comment neasrly popped out there!!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 7, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> OO, I wonder if...
> 
> Whoops, 2nd season comment neasrly popped out there!!


Aha! But no, doesn't make sense. Sorry Kyser.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 7, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> invisible man - can't imagine Christopher Eccleston fancied hanging around for loads of series, though.



Especially seeing as he gave up on Doctor Who because he wanted to be taken seriously as an actor...


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 7, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> dunno - claude must be dead tho, cos sylar can do vanishing, and that makes me sad.  I liked Claude.



It was Peter he snuck up on at one point so its probably not Claudes or he would of seen him.


----------



## rollinder (Apr 17, 2008)

Starts again on the bbc next week....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 17, 2008)

Really? Seems a bit early...anyhoo...the first five or so episodes bored the hell out of me. It only gets interesting during seven imo.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 18, 2008)

There was a taster thing on last night.  It was a bit annoying, so I stopped watching it.  I never watch those things after the proper episodes, either.  'Making of' bollocks.  Yeah, yeah...we know.  You're all very clever, but just make the programme and shut up about it.

Looking forward to series 2, though.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 24, 2008)

Bump. Tonight at 9pm. I think this is where the iPlayer will start to come into it's own for me. Will the episode be online as soon as it's finished, or does it normally take a while?


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2008)

Loking forward to tonight (although I think I've seen it on DVD can't remember )

But, why wasn't it on digital first?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2008)

It's a bit crap for the first 6 or 7 episodes tbh...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 24, 2008)

I really enjoyed series 2 I must say.

Any news on series 3?


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 24, 2008)

zenie said:


> Loking forward to tonight (although I think I've seen it on DVD can't remember )
> 
> But, why wasn't it on digital first?



BBC must've bid above Sci-Fi channel for the season 2 contract.

I must admit I'm a bit sceptical about Season 2, think it would've been better to just leave it at one series, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 24, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Bump. Tonight at 9pm. I think this is where the iPlayer will start to come into it's own for me. Will the episode be online as soon as it's finished, or does it normally take a while?



Same question - anyone?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 24, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> I really enjoyed series 2 I must say.
> 
> Any news on series 3?


 they started filmiing in march and should be back in sept iirc


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 24, 2008)

I also liked series 2, and will be watching it again starting tonight.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm a college tonight will this be on iPlayer ? 
or will it be like UKNova no to USA programs !



> Heroes
> 
> Thursday 24 April
> 9:00pm - 9:50pm
> ...



ta


----------



## liampreston (Apr 24, 2008)

Ten minutes to go people!!

I am the only person in the house who has not seen Series Two already, so this should be fun, heh. I have heard that the first few episodes take time to "bed down" so I will hold any comments until the first few weeks are over. 

But they're back, and that is ACE.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 24, 2008)

anyone fancy recapping me on what happened in the last episode.

i remember peter and nathan zooming into space as peter was about to blow, and sylar disappearing down a manhole...  what else?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 24, 2008)

Hiro got time-zapped, cop-guy got pk-shot - can't remember much else.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2008)

OMG It's on in a mo!!!


*grabs the popcorn and a glass of wine and settles on the Urban sofa*


----------



## 8ball (Apr 24, 2008)

Fuck off Russell Brand!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2008)

OOOoooooooo SO many questions!


----------



## liampreston (Apr 24, 2008)

Was that Syler who...no, it.....And what Hiro setting up one of those paradox dealies with....er...Wait, what about...

[returns to drinking brew, scratching head]


----------



## madamv (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmmm  good ep.

Its apparently going to be exploring the heroes personalities a bit more this series, certainly for the first few episodes.

I realised tonight that there is loads I dont remember


----------



## beeboo (Apr 24, 2008)

whoah...has the first episode of season 2 been on?!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2008)

Yup! iPlayer?

Same here madamv


----------



## yardbird (Apr 24, 2008)

I've seen series on 'ternet, but watching again on new massive telly


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah wank, missed it cos I was watching The Mask. Isn't on iPlayer yet, does anyone know a link where I can watch it online? PM obv


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 25, 2008)

> Isn't on iPlayer yet


will it be 

FFS


----------



## zenie (Apr 25, 2008)

Is this repeated?


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*
Heroes

Sunday 27 April
11:35pm - 12:25am
BBC2
1/11 - Four Months Later*

 Wooho 

------------
zenie - _her box full_


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 25, 2008)

*sniggers at zenie's full box*


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 29, 2008)

Erm, it doesn't appear to be on iPlayer, what's going on?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Erm, it doesn't appear to be on iPlayer, what's going on?



Must be a licensing issue I guess.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 30, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Must be a licensing issue I guess.



I'd imagine so.

On 4OD, lots of the American shows can only be streamed, not downloaded.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 30, 2008)

And the only site I could find to watch it on was an unbearably poor frame rate. Ah well, fuck season 2 then. Gives me time to get back to The Wire.


----------



## rollinder (May 1, 2008)

can somebody tell me what happened in episode one before I watch tonights episode (or point me in the direction of a streaming site)


----------



## baldrick (May 1, 2008)

not a lot happened tbh.

claire went to a new school, tried to hide her special powers, but a lad in her class caught on, it turns out he can fly 

hiro met his hero (lol) but he turns out to be a drunk english dude and not japanese.

hiro's dad died - he was pushed off a building by a bloke in a hoodie. he recieved a warning hidden in a newspaper, and ando went to get him a sword to fight with, but he came back too late. peter and nathan's mum also got a warning, but nothing's happened to her yet (pity, i really dislike her).

nathan's depressed and has a massive beard.

peter's turned up naked and handcuffed to the inside of a shipping container.

claire's dad and mohinder are trying to take the company down from the inside by getting mohinder employed by them.

i think that's it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 1, 2008)

baldrick said:


> not a lot happened tbh.
> 
> claire went to a new school, tried to hide her special powers, but a lad in her class caught on, it turns out he can fly
> 
> ...



RIP Sulu - that made me sad as I really like George Takei and wanted to see more of him


----------



## baldrick (May 1, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> RIP Sulu - that made me sad as I really like George Takei and wanted to see more of him


i know, he was really cool 

tbh, i like the fact that this series is more about character development.  i think the first series was pretty shallow on that score and there's only so many special effects you can put up with before you start to get bored with the people in it.  hiro and ando are pretty much the only characters that i like, mainly because they have some personality.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 1, 2008)

> nathan's depressed and has a massive beard.



I think 'massive' is an understatement WRT the Petrelli beard.


----------



## CNT36 (May 1, 2008)

I don't think he has a beard. Or a face.


----------



## zenie (May 1, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> RIP Sulu - that made me sad as I really like George Takei and wanted to see more of him


 

Hey he might come back to life yet


----------



## kyser_soze (May 1, 2008)

Beard.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 1, 2008)

That beard MADE series 2.

That and the Irish accents


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 1, 2008)

How cool was Hiro tonight?


----------



## Sweet FA (May 1, 2008)

Not quite as cool as Peter oiled up and roped to a chair tbh


----------



## Strumpet (May 1, 2008)

VERY @ bees 

Not fussed most of time on Peter but yeh FA that was pretty hot 

MMMmmmmmmMMMMmmmmmMMMMmmmmmmmmm MOhinder 
And I miss the gorgeous Isaac


----------



## rollinder (May 1, 2008)

baldrick said:


> claire went to a new school, tried to hide her special powers, but a lad in her class caught on, it turns out he can fly


 
thought he wan't just a over geeky obssessed with biology student who'd read Suresh's dad's book.


----------



## rollinder (May 1, 2008)

was it just me who thought the healing half of the twins  looked like a latin american version of Peter (when he first appeared)?


----------



## Stigmata (May 2, 2008)

rollinder said:


> was it just me who thought the healing half of the twins  looked like a latin american version of Peter (when he first appeared)?



Yeah, my mum got confused.


----------



## 8ball (May 2, 2008)

Much better than the first episode, I thought.


----------



## Melinda (May 2, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> MMMmmmmmmMMMMmmmmmMMMMmmmmmmmmm MOhinder


I just wrinkled my nose and did an involuntary shudder. He always looks so greasy and oily. 
I see him and I want to shower. And not in a good way. 


I dont like Parkman either, he looks like he stinks. 

/me being irrational.


----------



## baldrick (May 2, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> Not quite as cool as Peter oiled up and roped to a chair tbh


I wasn't expecting him to look quite that hot tbh.

Good lord!

I watched the making of heroes that was on after just to get a bit more of his half-naked loveliness


----------



## May Kasahara (May 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I just wrinkled my nose and did an involuntary shudder. He always looks so greasy and oily.
> I see him and I want to shower. And not in a good way.
> 
> 
> ...



You knows it! Mohinder is rank, and Parkman's a cheesedick. The guy who plays Parkman always bugs the shit out of me on Heroes Unmasked, he's such an American luvvie 

I did like Claire's toe


----------



## 8ball (May 3, 2008)

(((Parkman)))


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2008)

I've always seen Mohinder as looking hot, sweaty n verahhh sexy 
Horses for courses


----------



## foamy (May 4, 2008)

Was Hereos on this week on BBC 2, Thursday 1st may, 9.30pm?
Our Sky+ box failed to record it and had a message of "schedule changed" 
Is it repeated at all during the week?


----------



## baldrick (May 6, 2008)

it's on at 9:00, not 9:30.  but yes, it was on.


----------



## rollinder (May 8, 2008)

How anoying is Clare's new friend?
and Syler is pretty thick - gets told he won't recover his powers til after all his wounds had healed only to kill her, try to steal her powers and then wonder why it's not working

wonder if Bennet/h.r.g'll suddenly do a Peter at the last second or it'll turn out to be a painting of somebody who looks a bit like him and has nicked his glasses.

the kill/heal twins are going to get boring fast if they keep doing this every episode


----------



## danny la rouge (May 8, 2008)

OK, I've got a bad memory, but didn't Nathan win the election?  Why is he dossing about in a beard, then?  Don't the press notice?


----------



## zoooo (May 8, 2008)

Mohinder is flipping BEAUTIFUL!
I do an actual sigh every time he comes on screen.

Why did it make me laugh that the woman was fat once Sylar had killed her? 
I don't know.
He should have asked her to be Sylar a bit longer before he smashed her over the head. That was hawt.


----------



## Strumpet (May 8, 2008)

Same here re: Mohinder! mazing eyes yummmm


----------



## zoooo (May 8, 2008)

I actually do love him!
I'm pathetic.

And I love that they force a Peter Topless scene in for absolutely no reason every 20 minutes or so.

Heroes series 2 is making zoooo very very happy.


----------



## dlx1 (May 8, 2008)

fuck forgot it was on


----------



## Strumpet (May 8, 2008)

DOH@dlx1

Lol zoooo. I love it too


----------



## DexterTCN (May 8, 2008)

Sulu dies and Uhura turns up.   Awesome.


----------



## zoooo (May 8, 2008)

That was cool.

So was this. Even if it was more last week.


----------



## Strumpet (May 8, 2008)

You can have Peter!  


It's all about the dark, mysterious, sexy one


----------



## May Kasahara (May 8, 2008)

I thought tonight's episode sucked. Too much shoddy CGI and by-the-numbers exposition. Hiro is still so cute I want to put him in my pocket and carry him around with me, though.


----------



## zoooo (May 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> You can have Peter!
> 
> 
> It's all about the dark, mysterious, sexy one



Nooo, I want him as well. 

And Sylar while we're at it.

But, aside from the delicious array of men, I really enjoyed the episode! Although I am going to get very sick of those twins, very soon.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 8, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I thought tonight's episode sucked. Too much shoddy CGI and by-the-numbers exposition. Hiro is still so cute I want to put him in my pocket and carry him around with me, though.



Agreed...the flying sequences were rubbish.   Much worse effects than last week.

Celtic v Milan in Ireland?   Oh my.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 9, 2008)

so how come nobody ever looks up and sees them flying around?
You would think it would create a bit of a stir on the ground
I mean it's not like they are careful / discrete about it


----------



## danny la rouge (May 9, 2008)

Their version of Cork is pretty rubbish.  And so is the power Maya has.  When she gets paint on her face, people get ill and die.  

Still a great programme, though.


----------



## Strumpet (May 9, 2008)

It's evil black blood not paint ya dork! 

Mwuahahahaha!  >>ermm evil laugh


----------



## baldrick (May 9, 2008)

What happened? I forgot it was on and went to bed at 9 'cos i was tired 

did i miss more half-naked peter?


----------



## nick301171 (May 9, 2008)

And, can some explain when Peter Petrelli went up to the security guards claiming he wanted his money back, why did he ask for 200 *dollars*?

Surely in Ireland it should have Euros.

Tsk, tsk, tsk.


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> OK, I've got a bad memory, but didn't Nathan win the election?  Why is he dossing about in a beard, then?  Don't the press notice?



I'm glad someone else seems to have noticed this, he's meant to be a bleeding Senator now, and whilst it might be perfectly understandable if he'd decided to step down having (he thinks) killed his brother, and nearly destroyed the world, you would think that that was deserving of a brief mention in the script


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2008)

DexterTCN said:


> Celtic v Milan in Ireland?   Oh my.



you can watch liverpool v blackburn in some pub in any country on the planet (and, i believe, a couple on Venus) so why wouldn't an irish pub show a celtic game?


----------



## Stigmata (May 9, 2008)

nick301171 said:


> And, can some explain when Peter Petrelli went up to the security guards claiming he wanted his money back, why did he ask for 200 *dollars*?
> 
> Surely in Ireland it should have Euros.
> 
> Tsk, tsk, tsk.



It's conceivably a mistake the character would make though, especially if he's just improvising.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 9, 2008)

belboid said:


> he's meant to be a bleeding Senator now, and whilst it might be perfectly understandable if he'd decided to step down having (he thinks) killed his brother, and nearly destroyed the world, you would think that that was deserving of a brief mention in the script


Indeed.  A couple of hacks shouting: "_Mr Petrelli!  Mr Petrelli!  Why didn't you vote on the Genetics Bill?  Is it to do with your brother's apparent disappearance?"_ would do.


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2008)

ondeed, or just a  leftover newspaper headline with 'Petrelli Resigns' on it (if he has done)


----------



## Melinda (May 9, 2008)

Is anyone hating Molly as much as me? 

Stage school bratty acting.

Molly, Parkman AND Mohinder in one flat? 

*Wishes Sylar a speedy recovery*


----------



## May Kasahara (May 9, 2008)

<high five>


----------



## DexterTCN (May 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Aravis (May 9, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Is anyone hating Molly as much as me?
> 
> Stage school bratty acting.
> 
> ...



Agree 100%. 


Not liking Peter's new love interest either, she's not pretty enough for him and her accent's crap. I thought him and Nikki together would be hot


----------



## zoooo (May 9, 2008)

He was also playing drunk. So saying dollars would be understandable.



baldrick said:


> What happened? I forgot it was on and went to bed at 9 'cos i was tired
> 
> did i miss more half-naked peter?



YES!


----------



## rollinder (May 15, 2008)

why the fuck was Nathan Patrelli hanging arround school gates paedo style and where did those kids come from?

Heroes does Katrina :cringe: 

and she's got the fast learning powers like Charlie

+ the kill/cure twins are the latest people to fall for Syler 
(omg - did he use his real name  )

 at hrg just missing Claire flying off

puke:

bet she suddenly uses westling moves on him


----------



## zoooo (May 15, 2008)

He had the kids in series one too! 

I looove Sylar/Gabriel. He's the bestest actor of the lot. Although of course that does show more when he's acting against the talentfree twins.

I quite like the new Hero. Although yes, using Katrina is a bit icky.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 15, 2008)

rollinder said:


> the kill/cure twins




You mean Paint Face and Pain Face?

I'm sad for Molly.  What did Parkman think he was playing at?


----------



## zoooo (May 15, 2008)

Parkman's a twat.
Mohinder is so the best daddy.

It was a bit like My Two Dads.
I loved that show.


----------



## Aravis (May 16, 2008)

I can't feel sorry for that evil child. Whenever she tries to act she just screws her face up in a frenzy of petulance.


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Parkman's a twat.
> Mohinder is so the best daddy.



Heh I agree!
I want Mohinder to be my daddy! Wait....ermmm different context....


----------



## danny la rouge (May 16, 2008)

Aravis said:


> I can't feel sorry for that evil child. Whenever she tries to act she just screws her face up in a frenzy of petulance.


  But her parents were butchered before her eyes.


----------



## Aravis (May 16, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> But her parents were butchered before her eyes.



I'm not sure even that excuses it


----------



## baldrick (May 16, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I quite like the new Hero. Although yes, using Katrina is a bit icky.


i like her too, so far anyway 

but as i was saying to bees last night - i'm not sure why i persist with heroes, when hiro is the only one that doesn't irritate me 

and i agree with melinda 



> Is anyone hating Molly as much as me?
> 
> Stage school bratty acting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Biffo (May 16, 2008)

I loves Heroes I do


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2008)

believe me folks, the twins grow no less irritating.


----------



## zoooo (May 16, 2008)

Oh noes.

I loved the new Hero doing that wrestling move.
I wanna try it.

P.S. How hot was Sylar in that black vest?
Rawr.


----------



## Stigmata (May 16, 2008)

I'd go gay for Sylar I reckon.


----------



## zoooo (May 16, 2008)

I support that plan.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 16, 2008)

Man, this series bites the weenie  Parkman = cunt. Mohinder = ineffectual. HRG = just fucking do something, man! Molly = wooden. Claire & West = pukeatronic. WHEN IS SOMETHING ACTUALLY GOING TO HAPPEN?

Don't even get me started on the twins. Stop crying woman and do something useful! 

The only things worth watching so far are Hiro (obviously), Sylar and Nathan Petrelli who are both doomily hot.


----------



## zoooo (May 16, 2008)

doomily hot!

I like that.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 19, 2008)

Can anyone do a quick summary of last weeks episode?

I missed it and it's not on iplayer


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2008)

you can watch it agan on the NBC site - http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/video/episodes.shtml

or read it on wiki - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Kindness_of_Strangers_(Heroes)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 19, 2008)

belboid said:


> you can watch it agan on the NBC site - http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/video/episodes.shtml


It says I can't view it from my location 



> or read it on wiki - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Kindness_of_Strangers_(Heroes)


Guess that'll have to do


----------



## Balbi (Jun 5, 2008)

anyone still watching?


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

I started, then switched over to BB 

Has anything happened?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm watching BB too  Will watch this later on BBC3


----------



## Balbi (Jun 5, 2008)

FAILBOATS ahoy for you two


----------



## Balbi (Jun 5, 2008)

Epico said:


> I started, then switched over to BB
> 
> Has anything happened?



Plot developments  No Sylar this week though, but never mind.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

Oi!! Im watching it later k


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Plot developments






Spoiler



And interesting ending!  Ooohhhh. 




ETA hidden from view!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with that danny!! 

Bring.It.On.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 6, 2008)

Oooh, yeah! It got really exciting at the end of last nights. I almost watched BBC3, it was that exciting. 

And thank god, too, because I was getting bored.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes, last night's redeemed it somewhat. I can't believe how wooden and one-note Peter Petrelli is this time around though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2008)

more of the worlds leat convincing irishwoman


----------



## belboid (Jun 6, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> I can't believe how wooden and one-note Peter Petrelli is this time around though.



this time?  He was just as bad last series.  Might as well have got Keanu Reaves to play him


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2008)

Well that was pretty shit. 

If that's the best they can do I'm giving up on it. Now I only have GSG and I have to wait until 2009. Nice one Telly. Pffft.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, that was rather underwhelming. And Sylar getting his powers back does not equal Villains, plural.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 3, 2008)

The BBC butchered that episode, they cut a couple of really important scenes. I'm annoyed now.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2008)

Ohhh havent seen it yet...was out.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 4, 2008)

belboid said:


> this time?  He was just as bad last series.  Might as well have got Keanu Reaves to play him



I reckon they went to the same acting school.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2008)

the 2nd series was documented as being a il bit shit in the end , but the writers have apparently listened and learned for the 3rd


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 4, 2008)

You could see that the series suffered from the writers strike.


----------

